# [Square-Enix] FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark - EXPLORATION



## Forsakenfire

Quote:


> See just how well FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your computer. This official benchmark software uses actual maps and characters to assign a score to your PC and rate its performance.


Source

I'm interested to see how well they made this game look.

Edit: With a vanilla 670 at stock, I was able to get 7103 running at 1080p. The game doesn't look too taxing, but the visuals aren't astoundingly miraculous, looks pretty good overall.


----------



## linuxfueled

Same here,

Downloading..........

1280x1024 max settings i7 920 SLI gtx 460s H20 on everything

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/21/2013 7:30:08 PM
Score:6137
Average Framerate:50.853
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

looks awesome in the benchmark anyway.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> - AMD CrossFireX and Nvidia SLI are not supported at this time.


Brilliant. Eh, I'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## nekroturkey

Graphics Presets: Maximum
Resolution: 1920x1080

Score: 7455
Extremely High Performance - Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Couldn't get the benchmark to run fullscreen though.


----------



## Forsakenfire

I don't think it does full screen.


----------



## Futan

Quote:


> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:2/21/2013 7:42:19 PM
> Score:6448
> Average Framerate:52.542
> Performance:Very High
> -Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Graphics Presets: Maximum


7950 isn't OC'd. :x

EDIT: Out of curiosity, I did it at 720p:
Quote:


> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:2/21/2013 7:52:27 PM
> Score:9709
> Average Framerate:84.476
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> Screen Size: 1280x720
> Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## Vonnis

It doesn't look particularly impressive. Some of the animations looked like they were lifted from some much older game. And yeah, no fullscreen.









Score:
Quote:


> Score:8178
> Average Framerate:70.832
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Graphics Presets: Maximum


GPUs were running stock.


----------



## yesitsmario

Screen Size: 1920x1080

Graphics Presets: Maximum

Score:6980

Average Framerate:58.180


----------



## Atistab

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/21/2013 5:54:55 PM
Score:8272
Average Framerate:71.021
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## sockpirate

My results with sig rig. Settings on max

Anyone who has not stopped by yet we have an offocial FF14 page, that will also be the hub for the OCN official server and Linkshell .

Come join us here !


----------



## circeseye

1194
max settings at 1080 lol


----------



## sockpirate

I am happy to see this game is a hell of a lot more optimized than 14 vanilla.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Awesome, thanks for the link. Downloading now. Did well on the original bench so this should compliment it nicely. Excited to fire it up.


----------



## tubnotub1

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/21/2013 8:07:57 PM
Score:6475
Average Framerate:54.835
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Graphics Presets: Maximum

Shame it doesn't support SLI, hopefully we get a decent profile / support prior to release. Psyched about the beta, starts in 4 days!


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the link. Downloading now. Did well on the original bench so this should compliment it nicely. Excited to fire it up.


The orignial bench was really hard to score high in! my 460 didnt do so well! once i added another it did much better but i think i was really limited by vram even at 1080p


----------



## Bonn93

Beta has already started...


----------



## llChaosll

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/21/2013 8:43:17 PM
Score:2992
Average Framerate:24.000
Performance:Fairly High
-Capable of running the game on default settings. Consider switching to a higher resolution depending on performance.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Graphics Presets: Maximum

Looks like its time to upgrade.


----------



## Forsakenfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonn93*
> 
> Beta has already started...


This isn't a beta, just a benchmark.


----------



## Degree

I hope I get in the beta :/
I'll post my bench in a min
Quote:


> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:2/21/2013 8:50:11 PM
> Score:6990
> Average Framerate:59.333
> Performance:Very High
> -Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1200
> Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## faiyez

My result:


----------



## The-Real-Link

No problem here. If I get into it, it looks nice. Ran far far better than the original benchmark / game for that matter.


----------



## yoi

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/21/2013 10:21:24 PM
Score:6088
Average Framerate:51.099
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolut


----------



## Drakenxile

My score not to bad if i say so myself



FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/21/2013 11:19:56 PM
Score:8260
Average Framerate:70.813
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Weird. If you run the benchmark at 1920x1200 (or anything but 16:9), it shows black bars on the top and bottom, but it still negatively impacts your score.

When I set it to 1920x1200 maximum, I got a score of 6453.

When I set it to 1920x1080 maximum, I got a score of 6889. The result was "Very High" either way though.

Looks like it should be fun. I enjoyed FFXI, so it upset me when they apparently screwed up XIV so bad. I may pick up this reboot though.


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonn93*
> 
> Beta has already started...


No, not it hasn't. Invites are being sent out, but the beta doesn't start until the 25'th.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Is there a way to make it fullscreen?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Heres my score with a 7950


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Weird. If you run the benchmark at 1920x1200 (or anything but 16:9), it shows black bars on the top and bottom, but it still negatively impacts your score.
> 
> When I set it to 1920x1200 maximum, I got a score of 6453.
> 
> When I set it to 1920x1080 maximum, I got a score of 6889. The result was "Very High" either way though.
> 
> Looks like it should be fun. I enjoyed FFXI, so it upset me when they apparently screwed up XIV so bad. I may pick up this reboot though.


you beat me , with a older gen CPU !!!! ..... witchcraft!!!!!


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> you beat me , with a older gen CPU !!!! ..... witchcraft!!!!!


Lol my 580 is overclocked to the moon though. I think I have it at like 930 core and 2350 memory.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Lol my 580 is overclocked to the moon though. I think I have it at like 930 core and 2350 memory.


umm yeah ... i wont be playing 6+ hours with that OC unless its watercooled and like less than 60 tems ...

here in puerto rico with aircooling , without OC , playing BF all maxed out FX injector , tops 85-89 ..... im scared sometimes that it just ... spontaneously combust ;_;


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> umm yeah ... i wont be playing 6+ hours with that OC unless its watercooled and like less than 60 tems ...
> 
> here in puerto rico with aircooling , without OC , playing BF all maxed out FX injector , tops 85-89 ..... im scared sometimes that it just ... spontaneously combust ;_;


Yeesh, that's hot! Are you still running the stock thermal paste? Might be worth replacing it, if so. When I first got this card (used), the thermal paste was HORRIBLE.

Even at that OC, my card tops out at roughly 75 for me, here in hot ol' Arizona. I think my custom fan profile has the fan at 80% by then.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Yeesh, that's hot! Are you still running the stock thermal paste? Might be worth replacing it, if so. When I first got this card (used), the thermal paste was HORRIBLE.
> 
> Even at that OC, my card tops out at roughly 75 for me, here in hot ol' Arizona. I think my custom fan profile has the fan at 80% by then.


i guess ill have to "operate" my GPU then ... it always had those temps , back in 2010 i think when i bought it


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> i guess ill have to "operate" my GPU then ... it always had those temps , back in 2010 i think when i bought it


There might be something else going on there then.

Replacing thermal paste is a simple enough procedure, though. I think I used Shin Etsu, and my temps dropped about 15-20 degrees across the board.


----------



## yoi

ya , i got some shin-etsu , ill use liquid ultra on the GPU if it has a HS and see how that goes


----------



## solar0987

Sig rig









Note 580 is at 1000 core 2304 memory at 1.2
3570 is at 4.6
memory is 4x2gb 8-8-8-24-2 at 1600


----------



## Phil~

4676

1920 x 1200

6270

1920 x 1080

Both on Maximum


----------



## solar0987

Looks like this game/benchmark is very cpu dependant also


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> umm yeah ... i wont be playing 6+ hours with that OC unless its watercooled and like less than 60 tems ...
> 
> here in puerto rico with aircooling , without OC , playing BF all maxed out FX injector , tops 85-89 ..... im scared sometimes that it just ... spontaneously combust ;_;


I know that feel, hermano. Everyday is 35º in my place... summer time in Brasil.


----------



## VinhDiezel

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/22/2013 5:43:36 AM
Score:5637
Average Framerate:46.338
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Graphics Presets: Maximum

Its what I got with my rig and 800 core / 1900 memory


----------



## Spooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Is there a way to make it fullscreen?


i dont tink so


----------



## bogey1337

Getting 5k on high settings. Not bad for a measly unlocked phenom triple core and a 6870. Im kind of impressed with the art direction. One thing that square enix doesnt dissappoint on. (How i miss squaresoft)


----------



## Spooks

GameCompanion • Link

BUDA20 developed this utility which, amongst other features, allows games to be run in 'FF mode' or 'Fake fullscreen' mode, which is the same as borderless fullscreen windowed. The program is downloaded as a .7z archive, which can be extracted to a folder and does not require installation. It defaults to starting with Windows.

GameCompanion download available on the Nexus mods website. Download: http://oblivion.nexu....com/mods/39550

To enable 'FF mode':

Run the program (which will open in the system tray).
Run a game in the native desktop resolution in windowed mode.
Press Control + Enter to run borderless fullscreen windowed mode.

i take it from http://www.ffxivcore.com
hope it helps a bit


----------



## bogey1337

Thank you dear sir.


----------



## TSXmike

sweet! will give this a run when i get home.


----------



## Dart06

Score of 7497 at 1920x1200 (they didn't have 2560x1440)









Also seems like this benchmark doesn't account for SLI.


----------



## Shion314

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:2/22/2013 12:13:01 PM
Score:8690
Average Framerate:75.653
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Graphics Presets: Maximum


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Score of 7497 at 1920x1200 (they didn't have 2560x1440)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seems like this benchmark doesn't account for SLI.


I couldn't see a 1440p selection either. And they don't have SLi support yet. My 2nd GPU had 0 load...


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shion314*
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:2/22/2013 12:13:01 PM
> Score:8690
> Average Framerate:75.653
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Graphics Presets: Maximum
> 
> 
> I couldn't see a 1440p selection either. And they don't have SLi support yet. My 2nd GPU had 0 load...


Just think, anyone that has a SLI setup with decent cards can almost DOUBLE max the game, depending on scaling. I might give the game a shot but I hope I can get into one of the betas and see if I like it.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Just think, anyone that has a SLI setup with decent cards can almost DOUBLE max the game, depending on scaling. I might give the game a shot but I hope I can get into one of the betas and see if I like it.


There is currently no support for xfire and SLI.


----------



## Raven.7

I'm guessing I'm not the only person having problems running this benchmark on AMD cards...

I have no problem getting 7.7K combined on 3D Mark 11 but this bench won't give my 7950 more than a 1500 score.


----------



## Kyoujin

Quote:


> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:2/22/2013 9:27:29 PM
> Score:8100
> Average Framerate:67.424
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1200
> Graphics Presets: Maximum


The bench almost makes me want to play a MMORPG again...but then I remember the never-ending grind that FFXI became. Must. Resist.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

All those Intel benches are making me jealous... T_T
Best I was able to hit before heading to work was 6300 @ 4.2Ghz CPU and +90Mhz on the core/memory clocks. And neither my CPU or GPU seem to go above 65~70% utilization for the most part (except for the running, rotating chocobo scene I get 100% GPU there).

Need to do some tweeking and monitor unhooking when I get home.

_Actually meant to post over here as there are a few more bench screen shots but this thread works too =P_


----------



## vanara.hen

AMD A10-5800k

1280x720 Medium

4078

1920x1080 Max

1111


----------



## speedy2721

Score:8853
Average Framerate:75.109
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Graphics Presets: Maximum

This score is with my 7970 at 1200mhz and my 3570k at 4.7ghz.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyoujin*
> 
> The bench almost makes me want to play a MMORPG again...but then I remember the never-ending grind that FFXI became. Must. Resist.


yeah , i remember when i started FFXI , back in the release ... my main job was MNK , so ... it was like 1 year to reach 75 LOL i remember being in sky at lvl 66 and people laughing at me , but im laughing at them because i had shura set ready to get worn ... but no one liked monks for partys till japanes invented melee burn parties and the mnk pt killing skelletons near Virtra , but now days is like one week ... to 99 :l thanks to the Abyss


----------



## Bobber1

Scored with a 2500k at 4.5GHz and a GTX 670 at 1254MHz Core/3629 Memory.


----------



## Kyoujin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> yeah , i remember when i started FFXI , back in the release ... my main job was MNK , so ... it was like 1 year to reach 75 LOL i remember being in sky at lvl 66 and people laughing at me , but im laughing at them because i had shura set ready to get worn ... but no one liked monks for partys till japanes invented melee burn parties and the mnk pt killing skelletons near Virtra , but now days is like one week ... to 99 :l thanks to the Abyss


For me it was the magian trials that broke my will. I had BLM as one of my leveled jobs; So I needed to work on all eight staves in addition to the great katana I had already done for my SAM and the two daggers I had done for my THF. Not to mention all the AF3 pieces from Abyssea...and the need to re-level subjobs for the new level caps... Oh, and what hurt the most was the lack of magian trials for salvage gear. That gear took far, far too much time, effort and gil to acquire to have it be replaced by the easier-to-obtain AF3. I think that was the final straw in my case.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyoujin*
> 
> For me it was the magian trials that broke my will. I had BLM as one of my leveled jobs; So I needed to work on all eight staves in addition to the great katana I had already done for my SAM and the two daggers I had done for my THF. Not to mention all the AF3 pieces from Abyssea...and the need to re-level subjobs for the new level caps... Oh, and what hurt the most was the lack of magian trials for salvage gear. That gear took far, far too much time, effort and gil to acquire to have it be replaced by the easier-to-obtain AF3. I think that was the final straw in my case.


mages always get the shaft lol when i quit @ 95 cap , i had my SAM as main job , MNK and NIN . and COR , i did my Trials and got my Empys








but not full cap empys , just enough for the WS ;_; , i dont know if now there are Assault Armor +1 , if it is .... omg that armor was way OP for MNK and NIN , and swap the boots for my SAM STR WS and i think it was the highest Store TP boots in game too

:O , kinda thinking of it ... how deep FFXI is ... i cant imagine someone new to FFXI to understand ALL the stuff in the game lol ... poor Naoki Yoshida , the weight of all the hardcore FFXI fans are in his shoulders , to create one of the most difficult mmo in history , the battle system is still the most complex , today


----------



## apav

I was able to get 2560x1440 resolution by tweaking the .ini, and played it in fake fullscreen mode (2nd post in this thread).

This is with my 7970 at stock (this card can't even overclock a little bit without increasing the voltage, so I just leave it at stock for most of the time), and my i5 2500k at 4.5ghz. Can't wait to play this game! I signed up for the beta, which apparently is starting on the 25th right? And I'm guessing not everyone who applied is getting in? I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get 2560x1440 resolution by tweaking the .ini, and played it in fake fullscreen mode (2nd post in this thread).
> 
> This is with my 7970 at stock (this card can't even overclock a little bit without increasing the voltage, so I just leave it at stock for most of the time), and my i5 2500k at 4.5ghz. Can't wait to play this game! I signed up for the beta, which apparently is starting on the 25th right? And I'm guessing not everyone who applied is getting in? I haven't heard back yet.


yeah , i haven't heard of anyone that didnt played the Alpha or if its not legacy member , that get the beta invite .

i got a question , how can someone verify if he/she is a legacy member ?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Score:5180
Average Framerate:41.896

2500k @ 4.0GHz and 560 Ti at default clocks.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> yeah , i haven't heard of anyone that didnt played the Alpha or if its not legacy member , that get the beta invite .
> 
> i got a question , how can someone verify if he/she is a legacy member ?


your account.


----------



## yoi

ok , gonna tell my friend about it , i think he paid more than 3 months but he hasn't received the invite yet lol


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> ok , gonna tell my friend about it , i think he paid more than 3 months but he hasn't received the invite yet lol


has to be a period of pay for 90 days, doesn't have to be consecutive.


----------



## Trikitty

Your account information should tell you, just have to do a little digging. I think it's under "Select Services" or something similar like that, should show a Legacy Member icon if you have it.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Just think, anyone that has a SLI setup with decent cards can almost DOUBLE max the game, depending on scaling. I might give the game a shot but I hope I can get into one of the betas and see if I like it.


thats if the benchmark runs as good as the real game...
the vanilla benchmark ran great, I had a beta invite to vanilla... and it ran very very bad


----------



## venomblade

Wish it would've told me what FPS I was getting


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> thats if the benchmark runs as good as the real game...
> the vanilla benchmark ran great, I had a beta invite to vanilla... and it ran very very bad


Well i can say that the score i got in the bench really has correlated to the experience in game, it plays smoooth as butter maxed out, i scored 10k.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Well i can say that the score i got in the bench really has correlated to the experience in game, it plays smoooth as butter maxed out, i scored 10k.


this is not my case , it runs kinda slow at 1080 and all max setting , i was getting 20 fps in "some" crowded areas , but there where places it was super packed and i was at 40+ FPS ... but it was not a "slideshow" ether , i could play normally @ 20 FPS , btw fraps was giving me the FPS count

... dont know whats happening lol i think i gotta update or something


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> this is not my case , it runs kinda slow at 1080 and all max setting , i was getting 20 fps in "some" crowded areas , but there where places it was super packed and i was at 40+ FPS ... but it was not a "slideshow" ether , i could play normally @ 20 FPS , btw fraps was giving me the FPS count
> 
> ... dont know whats happening lol i think i gotta update or something


Imo, List your specs, any OC's and driver versions (including Mobo bios rev.) from their we can see what might be causing issues. Usually something like what your experiencing isn't entirely the Games fault/settings, but something hardware to software related.


----------



## SirWaWa

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/final_fantasy_xiv_a_realm_reborn_pc_benchmark_download.html

updated version


----------



## apolloroad

evga gtx 670
sabertooth z77
i5-3570k

all stock except for 670 which came slightly overclocked by evga


----------



## SwishaMane

6809 max, 1080p... This is a gtx580


----------



## yoi

;_; i need to OC my CPU and buy a better AIO watercooler

... im eyeballin' the swiftech offering


----------



## NateN34

Meh, not bad for running only on a single card. Should run real good, once SLI support comes.

Score:5805
Average Framerate:47.729
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## Remij

1920x1080 Maximum



2560x1600 Maximum


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Wish it would've told me what FPS I was getting


it will if you hit save score, it'll give you your average.


----------



## yoi

remij what is your set up ?


----------



## revro

my [email protected] with 8gb ram and evga gtx 660ftw signature 2 3gb @ 1178MHz produced this
@1440p

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:23/03/2013 21:03:18
Score:3582
Average Framerate:29.540
Performance:High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform well, even at higher resolutions.

@1080

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:23/03/2013 22:17:07
Score:5079
Average Framerate:43.494
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> remij what is your set up ?


Oh, sorry. My set up is:

Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Nvidia Geforce GTX Titan
i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz
16gb G.Skill 2133 CL9
OCZ ZX 1250w PSU


----------



## yoi

can you bench the titan with a 1440 resolution ?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> can you bench the titan with a 1440 resolution ?


Sure, no problem.


----------



## SirWaWa

are u guys running the updated version in full screen? (instead of windowed... u had no choice before)


----------



## Drakenxile

i haven't seen a single improvement even with the fullscreen mode my card hits maximum 80%


----------



## Lord Xeb

I did over 7800


----------



## lemniscate

almost over 9000...


















i7 3820 (4.3 GHz), Gigabyte N670OC-GD2 (1333 MHz core, 7208 MHz memory).


----------



## dbtenken

I'm at work atm lol so no screenshot, I'll have to post when I get home. I'm hitting around 8300 on my system on max settings. Can't wait till they add SLI support.

Here's one of my runs:

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:3/13/2013 12:07:46 AM
Score:8573
Average Framerate:74.892
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## tempest979

How did you guys get the benchmark to even work with 2560 resolution. Mine only goes as high as 1920 X 1200. That's the highest option I have to select.

Oh I see nvm, I found it. Had to choose borderless windowed.


----------



## agenttwisted

msi 660ti oc/pe and 8350 @1200p. got over 9000. will edit with proof later tonight


----------



## jellis142

Stock 6950 (810/1250) and stock 3930k (3.2Ghz, no Turbo).



Not too bad I'd say for a card this old


----------



## AstralReaper

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:4/14/2013 2:58:16 PM
Score:6387
Average Framerate:52.952
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum

Done on my rig with a 7950 OC.


----------



## agenttwisted

I didnt have a screen shot but i did save the run. Hope this is enough

"FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:4/12/2013 4:29:17 AM
Score:9177
Average Framerate:88.477
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1200
Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
Graphics Presets: Custom
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Enabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Enabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Enabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Enabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
16381.168MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti(VRAM 4042 MB) 9.18.0013.1422

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.

Tweet
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_na #FFXIV Score:9177 1920x1200 Custom AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
Also have no idea why it states i have "4042mb vram" as i only have 2GB. Interesting.....


----------



## adamkatt

Who's getting this game when it's released?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Been fortunate enough to be in testing and all I'll hint at it's night and day compared to the old v1.0. Engine. Now that I've benched and such, it seems quite legit.


----------



## darkwizard

Hello guys, was able to break into 10K

Running fullscreen, I7 3770k @ 4.7ghz

Graphic Card: Asus HD7970 Matrix Platinum running at 1310mhz core and 1750mhz memory.


----------



## auxy

Game seems REALLY CPU-heavy. Not that surprising given its console-developer roots and also the history (I played FFXI for 7.5 years and that game did not care at all what GPU you had; it was all CPU.)

I don't know if I care; after 7.5 years of FFXI, FFXIV was such a letdown that I'm not even sure if I can be bothered to try FFXIV:ARR...


----------



## SpartanVXL

Yup... CPU bound game, hopefully SLI will provide some benefit. With only one GPU I get this



With these settings


Spoiler: Settings....



FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:4/15/2013 8:25:15 PM
Score:7688
Average Framerate:66.215
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1600x1200
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Custom
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Disabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Disabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
8154.098MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460(VRAM 4050 MB) 9.18.0013.1422

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.

Tweet
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_na #FFXIV Score:7688 1600x1200 Custom Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460



Enabling SLI drops the score by a fair bit.... down to about 4300 on the same settings

EDIT: nvm, looks like its another one of those stupid Widescreen-Aspect-Ratio-or-Bust games. My results are invalid since it scales down to 720p


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agenttwisted*
> 
> I didnt have a screen shot but i did save the run. Hope this is enough
> 
> "FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:4/12/2013 4:29:17 AM
> Score:9177
> Average Framerate:88.477
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1200
> Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
> Graphics Presets: Custom
> General
> -Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
> -Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Enabled
> -Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Enabled
> -Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Enabled
> -Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
> -Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
> -Grass Quality : High
> Shadows
> -Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Enabled
> -Display : All
> -Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
> -Shadow Cascading : High
> -Shadow Softening : High
> Texture Detail
> -Texture Filtering : High
> -Anisotropic Filtering : High
> Effects
> -Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
> -Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
> -Effects While in Motion : Display All
> -Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
> -Glare : Normal
> Cinematic Cutscenes
> -Enable depth of field. : Enabled
> 
> System:
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
> AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
> 16381.168MB
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti(VRAM 4042 MB) 9.18.0013.1422
> 
> Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
> (C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> Tweet
> http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_na #FFXIV Score:9177 1920x1200 Custom AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
> Also have no idea why it states i have "4042mb vram" as i only have 2GB. Interesting.....


how is your 660ti beating my 7970???

here are a few runs i did...

Realm reborn max settings 2560 x 1440p stock 7970 4904
Realm reborn max settings 2560 x 1440p overclock 7970 1150/1500 5412
Realm reborn max settings 1920 x 1200p stock 7970 6649
Realm Reborn max settings 1920 x 1200p overclock 7970 1150/1500 7287
Realm reborn max settings 1920 x 1080p stock 7970 7082
Realm reborn max settings 1920 x 1080p overclock 7970 1150/1500 7754


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, was able to break into 10K
> 
> Running fullscreen, I7 3770k @ 4.7ghz
> 
> Graphic Card: Asus HD7970 Matrix Platinum running at 1310mhz core and 1750mhz memory.


really jealous of your card's OC!!!

I clocked mine to 1200/1600 which is my maximum stable for 1080p and it actually lowered my score from 7754 to 6290!!!

guess its not that stable! but any higher voltage or gpu core and all i get are serious artifacts, guess i don't have the best gpu for overclocking.

but still at stock and with a slight overclock this game will probably run pretty well who knows maybe one day i'll add another 7970 once the game can support it.


----------



## sage101

My GTX 460 is still a beast. Wish i had a 1080p monitor like most of you guys.

Avg fps: 47.998 everything maxed except 1440*900 resolution


----------



## auxy

@mattbag:
He's beating you because he has an FX-8350 and you have a 2500K. The game REALLY wants lots of CPU resources. LGA2011 and FX-83xx do very well in this benchmark.

I suspect this has to do with the engine being prepped for PS4/Infinity.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auxy*
> 
> @mattbag:
> He's beating you because he has an FX-8350 and you have a 2500K. The game REALLY wants lots of CPU resources. LGA2011 and FX-83xx do very well in this benchmark.
> 
> I suspect this has to do with the engine being prepped for PS4/Infinity.


then maybe its time i think about swapping to a 3770k and adding some extra ram for the hell of it......


----------



## dzyvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auxy*
> 
> @mattbag:
> He's beating you because he has an FX-8350 and you have a 2500K. The game REALLY wants lots of CPU resources. LGA2011 and FX-83xx do very well in this benchmark.
> 
> I suspect this has to do with the engine being prepped for PS4/Infinity.


I think another factor to add to his good score would be because the 8350 has custom settings, which he enabled:
Quote:


> -Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Enabled
> -Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Enabled
> -Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Enabled


Quote:


> how is your 660ti beating my 7970???
> 
> here are a few runs i did...
> 
> Realm reborn max settings 2560 x 1440p stock 7970 4904
> Realm reborn max settings 2560 x 1440p overclock 7970 1150/1500 5412
> Realm reborn max settings 1920 x 1200p stock 7970 6649
> Realm Reborn max settings 1920 x 1200p overclock 7970 1150/1500 7287
> Realm reborn max settings 1920 x 1080p stock 7970 7082
> Realm reborn max settings 1920 x 1080p overclock 7970 1150/1500 7754


The benchmark relies heavily on CPU too, so maybe your 2500k isn't overclocked? and that's why your score is lower than most with similar systems.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> I think another factor to add to his good score would be because the 8350 has custom settings, which he enabled:
> 
> The benchmark relies heavily on CPU too, so maybe your 2500k isn't overclocked? and that's why your score is lower than most with similar systems.


Yes, this seems to be the case. Which wouldn't surprise me, as Final Fantasy XI was, and this is going to be a cross-platform title.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> I think another factor to add to his good score would be because the 8350 has custom settings, which he enabled:
> 
> The benchmark relies heavily on CPU too, so maybe your 2500k isn't overclocked? and that's why your score is lower than most with similar systems.


my 2500k is at 4.3ghz so I wouldn't think thats a very low OC but most similar bench marks most people had a FX chip or 3770k so maybe those addition cores or threads are being utilized by the new engine? Either way the art direction is beautiful and I hope this is a game i can continue to play for years to come just like i did with wow.


----------



## banging34hzs

Stock

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:5/4/2013 5:39:12 PM
Score:7210
Average Framerate:60.043
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum

Overlcocked

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:5/4/2013 5:45:58 PM
Score:7768
Average Framerate:65.563
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

overclocked 1100 core 1450 memory


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> - AMD CrossFireX and NVIDIA SLI are not supported at this time.
> We are currently working with the manufacturers to add support for these features by the launch of FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn


for those with low scores on SLI/CFX setups..


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Stock
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:5/4/2013 5:39:12 PM
> Score:7210
> Average Framerate:60.043
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Screen Mode: Full Screen
> Graphics Presets: Maximum
> 
> Overlcocked
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:5/4/2013 5:45:58 PM
> Score:7768
> Average Framerate:65.563
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> overclocked 1100 core 1450 memory


your overclocked 7950 beats my oc'd 7970.... and your cpu is only clock .2 higher somethin is fishy here....


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> your overclocked 7950 beats my oc'd 7970.... and your cpu is only clock .2 higher somethin is fishy here....


Just upped my cpu to 4.6 and my score went from 7754 to 8147 basically a 400 point increase proving that this game is certainly very cpu heavy, so now i'm wondering if i can get my sandy to run stable at 5.0.....


----------



## Nightz2k

Last edit to put in my best results. I'm pretty much maxed out for my setup.



*Settings: 2500k @ 5.2GHz HD7950 @ 1225/1700* _(Single)_

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:5/5/2013 3:41:28 PM
Score:8624
Average Framerate:73.323
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Last edit to put in my best results. I'm pretty much maxed out for my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings: 2500k @ 5.2GHz HD7950 @ 1225/1700* _(Single)_
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:5/5/2013 3:41:28 PM
> Score:8624
> Average Framerate:73.323
> Performance:Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
> Graphics Presets: Maximum
> General
> -Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
> -Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
> -Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
> -Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
> -Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
> -Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
> -Grass Quality : High
> Shadows
> -Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
> -Display : All
> -Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
> -Shadow Cascading : High
> -Shadow Softening : High
> Texture Detail
> -Texture Filtering : High
> -Anisotropic Filtering : High
> Effects
> -Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
> -Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
> -Effects While in Motion : Display All
> -Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
> -Glare : Normal
> Cinematic Cutscenes
> -Enable depth of field. : Enabled


Running a 7970 at 1200/1600 and a 2500K at 4.6 puts it just under 7K for me.

Looks like the added CPU horsepower of your rig is the difference, lending further to the fact that this game is going to be a CPU hog.

EDIT: The score I had is at 1440P


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Running a 7970 at 1200/1600 and a 2500K at 4.6 puts it just under 7K for me.
> 
> Looks like the added CPU horsepower of your rig is the difference, lending further to the fact that this game is going to be a CPU hog.


7k at 1080p or 1440p???


----------



## Nightz2k

Yeah, it's more CPU dependent from the looks of it. Overclocking the GPU helps a little yet, just not as much as the CPU obviously.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> 7k at 1080p or 1440p???


Oh, my bad, 1440P with everything maxed out.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> your overclocked 7950 beats my oc'd 7970.... and your cpu is only clock .2 higher somethin is fishy here....


I am only clocked at 4.2ghz since its getting hotter, just to lazy to change my sig.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389117/contest-final-fantasy-xiv-benchmark-utility-post-your-scores-win-dead-island-riptide-pc

didnt realize you had a thread about it lol I had made this contest but this seems more like a discussion rather than benchmark scoring etc. lol


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Oh, my bad, 1440P with everything maxed out.


I reran mine one more time at 1150/1500 and 4.5 cpu and only got 5811 on 1440p which beats my same gpu oc by 400 points only by increasing the cpu .2ghz.

I'd like to run my 7970 at 1200/1600 but its never very stable and my cpu at 4.6 doesn't last very long. I have never had good luck with overclocking chips... ohh well...


----------



## Crouch

Will give this a try


----------



## Roaches

This is interesting...I got decent frames but for some reason the benchmark wasn't running on SLI


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> This is interesting...I got decent frames but for some reason the benchmark wasn't running on SLI


They said in the notes that it doesn't support SLI or Crossfire yet.

Quote:


> - AMD CrossFireX and NVIDIA SLI are not supported at this time.
> We are currently working with the manufacturers to add support for these features by the launch of FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn.


----------



## BabyBlue77

Nice Rig. Great numbers on the Benchmark


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I was going to run this again with my 3770K, to see how thread dependent the game is. Unfortunately when my 3770K arrived last week it was dead, so....that sucked.


----------



## ReiszRie

If you repeatedly alt+tab during the benchmark, it artificially inflates your score.

As shown below, i5 2500K @ 3.3Ghz with Radeon 6870 1GB gave me a score of 10422 with alt-tabbing.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:30/04/2013 00:02:48
Score:10422
Average Framerate:143.414
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.130318-1532)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
8109.109MB
AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series(VRAM 713 MB) 8.17.0010.1172

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://eu.finalfantasyxiv.com/?lang=uk
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.

Tweet
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV Score:10422 1920x1080 Maximum Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series


----------



## Yotta

This game is definitely a CPU hog.

My setup is 7970 in crossfire with a 3930k and 16gb of ram. You should disable crossfire for this benchmark since it's not supported and will glitch or lower your score.

I did 2 tests:

First was all stock with a score of 5979.

Second was with 7970 at 1150 and CPU at 5ghz with a score of 7345.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yotta*
> 
> FFXIV ARR will be the best MMO to date. Actually, it has to be!
> 
> .


why do you say that?


----------



## Continus

I Have a GTX Titan, and even I have problems running this benchmark.
First try: GPU 1110/ score: 11729
Second: GPU 1107/ score: 10611 (it would have been 11k, but the screen froze near the end. I don't know why)
Third: GPU 575 / score: 8567
Fourth: GPU 575 / score: 8778
Fifth: GPU 575 / score: 8606

(I don't know, why the GPU did what it did for the third - fifth try, but at the moment, I don't care. I'm tired from work)

Settings:



Precision settings:


----------



## DoomDash

No SLI yet kinda disappointing.


----------



## Siigari

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:6/4/2013 4:12:30 AM
Score:5459
Average Framerate:44.113
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum

Graphics looked extremely dated.


----------



## Blameless

Tested with my slowest 7950 (1053 core, 1560 memory) on my 4.3GHz 3930k:

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:6/7/2013 5:18:55 PM
Score:8230
Average Framerate:69.405
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## Dart06

I get an extremely high score with over 60fps on my 1440p monitor with one 670 anyways. When SLI is enabled, I could just imagine it wouldn't be necessary.

If I do decide to try this game, I would most likely be playing it on my 120hz 1080p monitor, as when you game in 120hz, you can't go back.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I get an extremely high score with over 60fps on my 1440p monitor with one 670 anyways. When SLI is enabled, I could just imagine it wouldn't be necessary.
> 
> If I do decide to try this game, I would most likely be playing it on my 120hz 1080p monitor, as when you game in 120hz, you can't go back.


what is your "extremely high" score?

just curious to compare it to my 7970


----------



## doco

my results with the computer in my signature



FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:6/8/2013 2:59:00 AM
Score:5106
Average Framerate:41.114
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 2560x1440
Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum

benchmarks for mmos always give a glimpse of how a players hardware would run the game. the real numbers start coming in when a player is in a town and the open world. dugeons count too i guess on some level.


----------



## Continus

In my earlier post, I got some good numbers. But, it was my OC that was bad. Here's what I got:

Settings:


Test 1: 12260
Test 2: 12218
Test 3: 12180
Test 4: 12251

(I have the screen shots of the test results in my album)


----------



## Seijuro808

Interesting results guys.

What's the general understanding of the CPU utilization so far?

More cores important? Or higher overclock frequency?

I'm going to be building a system for a friend of mines soon, and his #1 priority is to max out FFXIV at 60fps.
We picked out his GPU to be a GTX770 which I'm sure won't be a bottleneck for the game, but I'm wondering if a 4770K is needed as opposed to the more value/gamer oriented 4670K. It'll be cooled by a Corsair H110 in push/pull config for max overclock, but the buzz going around is that Haswell doesn't OC very well.

Here are my scores on my current system:
i5 2500K @4.5Ghz,
GTX560ti Asus TOP edition with high OC of 1Ghz core clock/2250 shader clock (On MSI Afterburner, but the number is doubled on other GPU tracking programs)
8GB 1600mhz RAM
Samsung 830 series SDD 128GB

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:6/14/2013 5:10:07 AM
Score:5803
Average Framerate:47.810
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## AstralReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seijuro808*
> 
> Interesting results guys.
> 
> What's the general understanding of the CPU utilization so far?
> 
> More cores important? Or higher overclock frequency?
> 
> I'm going to be building a system for a friend of mines soon, and his #1 priority is to max out FFXIV at 60fps.
> We picked out his GPU to be a GTX770 which I'm sure won't be a bottleneck for the game, but I'm wondering if a 4770K is needed as opposed to the more value/gamer oriented 4670K. It'll be cooled by a Corsair H110 in push/pull config for max overclock, but the buzz going around is that Haswell doesn't OC very well.


On my FX-4100 I get about 80-90% utilization on all cores. It still isn't enough for this game. I don't know how it acts with more than four cores but if it is similar then this game is best played with a 6 or 8 core cpu. If you want intel I would get the 4770K or a 3770k depending on the mobos for sale at the time. But I do believe this might be one of the few games where AMD could pull ahead.
Anyway what res does he play at? I am at 1440P high settings and getting about 30fps in towns to about 50-60fps out of the cities with my rig. I should mention that I get about 85-98% utilization on my gpu in cities but drops to about 75-80% outside cities. This means my FX-4100 at 4.7GHz is still a very small bottleneck for this game. Which Is why I would suggest the higher end 4770-3770k cpus or a 8 core AMD.

SCOURE: I am in the beta.


----------



## Seijuro808

He plays on an Asus 1080P 60hz monitor.

I've been looking up all kinds of results from the ARR benchmark, and I've seen results all over the place, like, 65fps with an OC'd 3570K and 48fps with a 3770K so I was beginning to think it was more about the OC frequency than the number of cores. But lately I've been seeing 3770Ks, and 3930Ks with moderate OCs, but getting better results than the higher OC'd 3570K.

My friend and I felt that a 4770K might actually be needed for this game, but again, I got mindf*cked all over again when I came across the mixed benchmarks with 3570K's hitting 67FPS, all of the scores of course are with a gtx670 and above video cards.


----------



## AstralReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seijuro808*
> 
> He plays on an Asus 1080P 60hz monitor.
> 
> I've been looking up all kinds of results from the ARR benchmark, and I've seen results all over the place, like, 65fps with an OC'd 3570K and 48fps with a 3770K so I was beginning to think it was more about the OC frequency than the number of cores. But lately I've been seeing 3770Ks, and 3930Ks with moderate OCs, but getting better results than the higher OC'd 3570K.
> 
> My friend and I felt that a 4770K might actually be needed for this game, but again, I got mindf*cked all over again when I came across the mixed benchmarks with 3570K's hitting 67FPS, all of the scores of course are with a gtx670 and above video cards.


I think that they need to optimize the game alot still. Which they still have time for. But it is better to build like they aren't so that way you can be sure you hit 60fps. I am gonna try running the beta at 1080P and report back the results.

EDIT: Yeah...get the best CPU you can..Dropping down to 1080P gave me 10fps extra and dropped my gpu load down to 30%. So this game is very CPU sided.


----------



## Deacon

Well I'm actually playing beta and My sig rig gets 40-50 fps with everything Maxed out at 1600p....I can say tho I won't be getting this one tho.


----------



## Continus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seijuro808*
> 
> Interesting results guys.
> 
> What's the general understanding of the CPU utilization so far?
> 
> More cores important? Or higher overclock frequency?
> 
> I'm going to be building a system for a friend of mines soon, and his #1 priority is to max out FFXIV at 60fps.
> We picked out his GPU to be a GTX770 which I'm sure won't be a bottleneck for the game, but I'm wondering if a 4770K is needed as opposed to the more value/gamer oriented 4670K. It'll be cooled by a Corsair H110 in push/pull config for max overclock, but the buzz going around is that Haswell doesn't OC very well.
> 
> Here are my scores on my current system:
> i5 2500K @4.5Ghz,
> GTX560ti Asus TOP edition with high OC of 1Ghz core clock/2250 shader clock (On MSI Afterburner, but the number is doubled on other GPU tracking programs)
> 8GB 1600mhz RAM
> Samsung 830 series SDD 128GB
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:6/14/2013 5:10:07 AM
> Score:5803
> Average Framerate:47.810
> Performance:Very High
> -Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Screen Mode: Full Screen
> Graphics Presets: Maximum


I ran a test with my Intel I7 3820 quad core with hyper threading on, I got an average of 30%. that I saw at max was 38% and it's lowest was 22% in CPU load
my score was 12,452. I do have my CPU overclocked at 4.1Ghz, my GPU is GTX Titan, both water cooled


----------



## Kazumi

I beta test with a 120hz monitor and settings. I have a slightly modified high settings to achieve this ingame. But my bench is this.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:6/16/2013 1:45:00 AM
Score:8327
Average Framerate:71.202
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled


----------



## axiumone

Hey, not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but crossfire works fine... just, maybe not in the benchmark if you know what I mean.


----------



## DarkBahamut

What I've found from the Beta and the benchmark is that the game itself uses considerably more CPU resources at it's peak, but is also much better threaded.

The benchmark itself seems to only use 2 cores. We have two systems here, one 2700k @ 3.9GHz with a Radeon 6970 @ 905/1425 and another Q6600 @ 3GHz with a Geforce GTX 570 stock. Gives a good comparison as both systems have about the same GPU performance, but with a large CPU performance difference. In the benchmark at, the 2700k system easily beats the Q6600 (6200 VS 4200 @ 1080p Max).

Monitoring CPU usage during the benchmark shows the 2700k (with HT on) peaks at 27% load, and the Q6600 peaks at 57% load. The numbers clearly shows two full cores being used with idle background tasks taking up the rest. So, in the benchmark all your need is CPU frequency with a reasonable GPU for a good score. Extra CPU cores don't help.

In the actual game, CPU usage is much higher. I've only tested it on the 2700k system so far. The game is very playable at 2560*1440 on maximum, but I've seen CPU usage maintain ~42% (with the odd spike around 47%) on a number of occasions once you have a large number of player characters on screens (FATE events and towns usually cause this). Frame rates remain good, but it's clear the game when running in real time is able to max out 3 cores quite easily, and is maybe offloading threads to more cores too.

Anything from an i5 2500k upwards should easily provide a solid playable experience even without overclocking, albeit without a solid 60Hz lock. I've never seen anything I'd call questionable performance on my i7 2700k @ 1440p even in the most demanding areas so far. AMD users probably want to be aiming for a PII-X3/FX-6000 series or higher as a minimum for the game given how threaded it is in real time.


----------



## razor950

Just to add to the previous post, the game currently is CPU heavy and ever since ARR, its's been that way and in the current phase its improved its CPU usage a bit. GPU load is usually around 30%-40% but this might all change when the game gets its DX11 Client out. I'm not sure if it'll be out during open beta or later after release but I suspect it'll bring more GPU usage for the most part which should help balance out performance better.

I get around 30-40 fps but it does drop quite a few during scene's with a lot of people even if they're not doing spells.


----------



## DarkBahamut

Low GPU usage? I sure don't get that. My 6970 is often pegged to 100% load during gameplay.


----------



## razor950

What driver version? I use GPU-Z and it doesn't go above 30-40 like I said in my previous post.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Ugh this benchmark / game engine is still so broken. It neither supports SLI nor does it utilize CPU and GPU's efficiency. I've got a 3960X @ 4.8Ghz and a 3-Way SLI GTX 780 Setup and I still drop into the upper 20 fps when in the city. It neither fully utilizes the GPU nor maxes out the cores on my CPU. Such terrible coding.

Max 1080p


Max 1440p


----------



## DarkBahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razor950*
> 
> What driver version? I use GPU-Z and it doesn't go above 30-40 like I said in my previous post.


I'm running the 13.6 beta's. I just gave the benchmark a run as you can see below. The game itself works better and gets typically flatter usage, but it's still reported high by GPU-Z even here.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Ugh this benchmark / game engine is still so broken. It neither supports SLI nor does it utilize CPU and GPU's efficiency. I've got a 3960X @ 4.8Ghz and a 3-Way SLI GTX 780 Setup and I still drop into the upper 20 fps when in the city. It neither fully utilizes the GPU nor maxes out the cores on my CPU. Such terrible coding.
> 
> Max 1080p
> 
> 
> Max 1440p


Take the benchmark with a grain of salt.

The lastest beta is much more optimized, SLI comes around the release.


----------



## Celeras

The game runs very, very well. Much better than the original, so don't worry about it too much. What you have to worry about it the movement lag. They did absolutely nothing to fix it: http://youtu.be/m3ZZDvMxjLk

For reference, here is the same test in the original game: http://youtu.be/hIJCQs-R7X4

Everybody thought it was server location being in Japan, but local data centers in NA were released in this beta phase. It turns out SE just doesn't know how to make an online game.


----------



## G woodlogger

I am confused







, on my sony vaio svs1511l3es i get:

2889 23.267 FPS Fairly High

1920x1080 medium full screen

But it is the GPU that is fully loaded(z-gpu), CPU both cores are only roughly half loaded(task manager).

CPU: 3210M 2.5GHZ 3.1GHZ boost

GPU: 640M LE

This laptop actual runs crysis one better than i thought it would, i only get 20- 24 FPS,

but it feels good to play it.

EDIT: the HT cores are also half used.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> The game runs very, very well. Much better than the original, so don't worry about it too much. What you have to worry about it the movement lag. They did absolutely nothing to fix it: http://youtu.be/m3ZZDvMxjLk
> 
> For reference, here is the same test in the original game: http://youtu.be/hIJCQs-R7X4
> 
> Everybody thought it was server location being in Japan, but local data centers in NA were released in this beta phase. It turns out SE just doesn't know how to make an online game.


Thats the not the only problem, the game it self has some fundamental flaws, one of the big reasons I'm not buying it, it looks good and runs great but it seems SE has stop in time.


----------



## H3XUS

I'm in the beta as well. My specs are in my sig.

GTX680 / 3770k on Ultra, and i get 60 frames. Very demanding game (or unoptimized) lol.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razor950*
> 
> Just to add to the previous post, the game currently is CPU heavy and ever since ARR, its's been that way and in the current phase its improved its CPU usage a bit. GPU load is usually around 30%-40% but this might all change when the game gets its DX11 Client out. I'm not sure if it'll be out during open beta or later after release but I suspect it'll bring more GPU usage for the most part which should help balance out performance better.
> 
> I get around 30-40 fps but it does drop quite a few during scene's with a lot of people even if they're not doing spells.


That's very strange. I get great GPU use and my GPU was sitting at roughly 95-98%. Had game at a modified high/max settings to achieve 100+ FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Thats the not the only problem, the game it self has some fundamental flaws, one of the big reasons I'm not buying it, it looks good and runs great but it seems SE has stop in time.


What flaws are you seeing? Honest curiosity really. I played this last phase fairly heavily and got to 24 as a healer, and had another tank at 16. I explored guildleves, hiest, and explored excessively. I found the game very enjoyable, and that comes from a guy who has not found a MMO "fun" since WOW released Wrath. I was a beta tester for Vanilla WOW, so I've been in the scene for a while. Nothing ground breaking in this, but not sure about lacking.

Again, I'm honestly wanting to hear your thoughts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3XUS*
> 
> I'm in the beta as well. My specs are in my sig.
> 
> GTX680 / 3770k on Ultra, and i get 60 frames. Very demanding game (or unoptimized) lol.


Seems like my combo is perfect for ARR. I'm able to achieve over 100 FPS with a high/max config on my sig rig. Very strange.


----------



## Seijuro808

Little update:

My Asus GTX 770 came in, and I'm now hitting an average of 70.9 frames per second on the benchmark.
That's a 50% increase from my OC'd 560ti.

System specs again:
i5 2500K @4.5Ghz
8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 Memory
GTX 770 OC'd to 1250 boost clock / 8000Mhz Memory clock

Looking around for more info, I came across a post where the player had the older i7 930 cpu and a GTX 670 which resulted an 80fps average score on the benchmark.

Post can be found here:
http://forum.square-enix.com/ffxiv/threads/60741-FFXIV-A-Realm-Reborn-BENCHMARK-Post-HERE-your-scores-and-comments%21/page50


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> What flaws are you seeing? Honest curiosity really. I played this last phase fairly heavily and got to 24 as a healer, and had another tank at 16. I explored guildleves, hiest, and explored excessively. I found the game very enjoyable, and that comes from a guy who has not found a MMO "fun" since WOW released Wrath. I was a beta tester for Vanilla WOW, so I've been in the scene for a while. Nothing ground breaking in this, but not sure about lacking.
> .


It feels to much like Final Fantasy XII, also right in the 1st levels you get flooded with Quest, worse they are all meaningless quest, the 1st hours were quite boring the UI makes it all worse its everything in it blends with itself so its hard to see your quest on the map or even know where you should be going, in 10 mins I crossed easily 100 players yet I felt like I was playing alone, the game doesn't give any incentive to play with other players or any mechanics that would take advantage of that, its like it is stuck in 2005, I play GW2 its a game that gives players great incentives to play together right from the start don't get me wrong that game has flaws, but its what we need from new MMOs go out and do something new because everyone else is doing the same and that kills the fun to me.

To me what makes an MMO fun is not story or theme, but the ways the game makes you work with other players.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> It feels to much like Final Fantasy XII, also right in the 1st levels you get flooded with Quest, worse they are all meaningless quest, the 1st hours were quite boring the UI makes it all worse its everything in it blends with itself so its hard to see your quest on the map or even know where you should be going, in 10 mins I crossed easily 100 players yet I felt like I was playing alone, the game doesn't give any incentive to play with other players or any mechanics that would take advantage of that, its like it is stuck in 2005, I play GW2 its a game that gives players great incentives to play together right from the start don't get me wrong that game has flaws, but its what we need from new MMOs go out and do something new because everyone else is doing the same and that kills the fun to me.
> To me what makes an MMO fun is not story or theme, but the ways the game makes you work with other players.


Maybe it's my style. But I found the questing very enjoyable. I hated the traditional spend 20 minutes on a quest. ARR still uses the fairly common questing system, but expedited the situation. However, the story questions still take time, and to handle your class quests continues to increase in challenge as you progress onwards.

There are many aspect of the game that requires teamwork, for example. FATE's. A few can be solo'd if needed. But many require allies to rally to complete the objective. This increase again as you progress into higher level content. I found FATE events a great way to communicate with other players in the open, and allowed me to view other players abilities.

Another great aspect of the game is Guildleves that can be completed as a public group as well as a guild. I met a amazing party that I stuck with for the entire 2 days of testing from guildleves! They are tough, fun, and require teamwork. Honestly, I feel there is alot of ways to interact with players.

Maybe your style of play leads you to more of a solo style? They don't "force" teamwork onto you, however if you want to complete the really fun stuff, you need to step up and ask for groups!


----------



## H3XUS

Yeah, forums are productive....


----------



## Seijuro808

I just OC'd my 2500K to 4.7Ghz and my benchmark score actually went down lol ***...

And it wasn't a fluke, i retried a few times, and I can never get as high a score as my first 3 runs with the new graphics card


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> It feels to much like Final Fantasy XII, also right in the 1st levels you get flooded with Quest, worse they are all meaningless quest, the 1st hours were quite boring the UI makes it all worse its everything in it blends with itself so its hard to see your quest on the map or even know where you should be going, in 10 mins I crossed easily 100 players yet I felt like I was playing alone, the game doesn't give any incentive to play with other players or any mechanics that would take advantage of that, its like it is stuck in 2005, I play GW2 its a game that gives players great incentives to play together right from the start don't get me wrong that game has flaws, but its what we need from new MMOs go out and do something new because everyone else is doing the same and that kills the fun to me.
> To me what makes an MMO fun is not story or theme, but the ways the game makes you work with other players.


I see what you mean but I think their direction is that they would rather have you get accustom to the game before having you forced into party play. The main scenario doesn't force you into party play till about lv 10~12; 15~17, when Guildhest and the first 3 starting dungeons are available to you. The way the exp system and it's event centered leveling you're going to be bound to level up your class/job in parties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3XUS*
> 
> Yeah, forums are productive....


Yeah GD is garbage, I try to avoid it. The fact that some idiot users exploited the feedback board lesser limitations is sad. The fact that admins had to place posting limitations at all is more sad. The /vg/ thread(s) is 20x more productive.


----------



## razor950

Running latest 13.6 beta and GPU load avg's around 40% while in-game, however CPU usage is around 90% with all four cores being used.

I am not sure what the issue is at this point :/


----------



## DarkBahamut

Your veing CPU limited. It seems AMD CPUs are struggling in this game, but Intel ones seem to fairmuch better. I'm going to try it on a Q6600 later to see how well an older Intel holds up, but my 2700k has no issues.

I play at 2560*1440 on the maximum preset. I average 45-55FPS with the lowest really being about 40FPS, even in towns and during FATEs. This is with a i7 2700k @ 3.9GHz and a single radeon 6970. GPU load is always 99%.


----------



## DarkBahamut

Well, tried it on the Q6600 @ 3GHz with a GTX 570. 1920*1200 Maximum with a couple of slight tweaks.

Busy towns: 20 FPS // CPU load: 90% // GPU load 50%

Fields: ~35 FPS // CPU load: 70% // GPU load 85-90%

Definitely a CPU hungry engine!


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my [email protected] with 8gb ram and evga gtx 660ftw signature 2 3gb @ 1178MHz produced this
> @1440p
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:23/03/2013 21:03:18
> Score:3582
> Average Framerate:29.540
> Performance:High
> -Easily capable of running the game. Should perform well, even at higher resolutions.
> 
> @1080
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:23/03/2013 22:17:07
> Score:5079
> Average Framerate:43.494
> Performance:Very High
> -Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.


heres update [email protected] now with Gigabyte GTX780 OC 3GB
@1080

@1440


best
revro


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBahamut*
> 
> Well, tried it on the Q6600 @ 3GHz with a GTX 570. 1920*1200 Maximum with a couple of slight tweaks.
> 
> Busy towns: 20 FPS // CPU load: 90% // GPU load 50%
> 
> Fields: ~35 FPS // CPU load: 70% // GPU load 85-90%
> 
> Definitely a CPU hungry engine!


and how about at 1080p , can you do at least a benchmark ? ( the beta just ended 32 mins ago







)


----------



## Takinato

So question, my gpu never hits 99 or 98% on maximum 1080p. Do I have a cpu bottleneck?

3470 not Overclocked 7950 @ 1115/1500


----------



## Takinato

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:7/7/2013 8:04:34 PM
Score:7959
Average Framerate:66.253
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum

System:
Windows 8 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_gdr.130410-1505)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz
8132.168MB
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series(VRAM 4095 MB) 8.17.0010.1191


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Ugh this benchmark / game engine is still so broken. It neither supports SLI nor does it utilize CPU and GPU's efficiency. I've got a 3960X @ 4.8Ghz and a 3-Way SLI GTX 780 Setup and I still drop into the upper 20 fps when in the city. It neither fully utilizes the GPU nor maxes out the cores on my CPU. Such terrible coding.
> 
> Max 1080p
> 
> 
> Max 1440p


The beta runs pretty well for me, completely different than the benchmark, but i also notice some dips to 30ish fps at 2560x1440, in random parts of the world(just needs a bit more optimization), usually locked at 60fps.

Your 1080p score seems a bit low, which drivers?

I did a quick run on 4.6 and stock 780(1110mhz core) clocks and got 9845. 320.49 drivers. Altho these drivers are crashing all of my other OCs for some reason right now, trying to figure it out, or just wait out for the next driver batch.


----------



## jetplane48

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:7/7/2013 11:59:38 PM
Score:*5713*
Average Framerate:*46.394*
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.


----------



## Apolladan

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:7/8/2013 12:37:36 AM
*Score:7859
Average Framerate:65.980*
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1200
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum

System:
Windows 8 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_gdr.130410-1505)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (actually 4.2GHz)
16328.531MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(VRAM 4038 MB) 9.18.0013.2049


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> The beta runs pretty well for me, completely different than the benchmark, but i also notice some dips to 30ish fps at 2560x1440, in random parts of the world(just needs a bit more optimization), usually locked at 60fps.
> 
> Your 1080p score seems a bit low, which drivers?
> 
> I did a quick run on 4.6 and stock 780(1110mhz core) clocks and got 9845. 320.49 drivers. Altho these drivers are crashing all of my other OCs for some reason right now, trying to figure it out, or just wait out for the next driver batch.


yeah I can barely run a solid 20fps at 5600x1080 but I blame the lack of Crossfire for that.
I have yet to run the benchmark yet. I may when I get home.


----------



## darkwizard

Hello guys, I have been playing the beta most of the weekends, something to take into account is that there are a lot of objects that come into the screen, now your CPU needs to handle physics and then your gpu the rendering, mmo's have lower graphic fidelity for a reason, the sheer amount of objects needed to be handled; most of you have a great system and there is nothing wrong with it, it is not a badly optimized game ( unlike 1.0 ) it is just demanding. Running at 5880x1200 I drop under 30fps when running at max, I have to drop to high preset and even then I get around 30-60fps depending on area and how much I zoom in-out.
I7 3770k at 4.6ghz
Asus 7970 matrix platinum at 1250mhz


----------



## tru94533

switching back to 314.xx gave me this score. Too bad the rest of the titan aren't going jack.


----------



## jameschisholm

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:14/07/2013 20:46:35
Score:4617
Average Framerate:37.070
Performance:High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled


----------



## jameschisholm

dp


----------



## adamkatt

My set I get 5700 flat. def my cpu slowing me back a little I would assume.


----------



## jameschisholm

I think for me it's the other way around, it's my GPU that's holding me back because during that whole test my CPU utilization was between 20-40%, and if like other posts have suggested it's only using 2 out of the 4 cores I have available then my CPU is great for this game. But my GPU was at 80-97% the whole time, for obvious reasons.


----------



## tru94533

What gpu are you using


----------



## Durquavian

I am going to run this bench in a sec on my 7770. Seeing a few of you with far better equipment has got me thinking CRAP.


----------



## mrawesome421

*Score:* 5711 - Very High - Fullscreen - 1920x1080

Whatever. My system ran this easily. Strange scoring though.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
> Tested on:7/14/2013 10:22:52 PM
> Score:3679
> Average Framerate:29.211
> Performance:High
> -Easily capable of running the game. Should perform well, even at higher resolutions.
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Screen Mode: Full Screen
> Graphics Presets: High


Odd though I got a darkened play with frames that looked like a very old movie, like the silent kinds.


----------



## wanako

[email protected] and 780 no OC. 1920X1200 @ Maximum.

Not bad, I'd say.

1080p. HA! PSSHHHH! puhlease.


----------



## Epicloots

hi guys, im a new. SO i ran this benchmark at 3.5ghz but why does it say i ran it at 3.2? is there something im missing or forgot to do in settings?


----------



## JoeelMex

I bought a pre-order, any idea when is the early access?


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeelMex*
> 
> I bought a pre-order, any idea when is the early access?


There has been nothing official from Square Enix about how long the early access is going to be. Some websites in Europe are telling their customers its a week, but honestly we dont know for sure. Most people are guessing its going to be between 3-5 days before release. They will send you an email when it has been solidified detailing the date it starts.


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] and 780 no OC. 1920X1200 @ Maximum.
> 
> Not bad, I'd say.
> 
> 1080p. HA! PSSHHHH! puhlease.


I have around the same score. I got a 8593 @2560x1440p with my 2600k @4.5GHz and GTX Titan no OC.


----------



## darkwizard

Overclock your gpu, new bench really doesn't benefit as much from CPU OC, been testing with a 670 FTW, i5 3570k stock I score 10906 and with i5 at 4.4 I got 10904


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys I don't really get how you can have such low bench results...

i5 2500K @4.3ghz + XFX 7970 DD @ 1050/1500 (like GHZ ed)



Lol my 7970 scored better than a Titan XD

EDIT: BTW I had just installed new drivers and didn't do a reset. I reset the pc just to make sure and restarted the test.
here are the new results:


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey guys I don't really get how you can have such low bench results...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol my 7970 scored better than a Titan XD
> 
> EDIT: BTW I had just installed new drivers and didn't do a reset. I reset the pc just to make sure and restarted the test.
> here are the new results:


Your card did not score better than a Titan. You're comparing your 7970 @1080p score against my Titan 1440p score.

Let me post my results, cant screencap on my work computer but I have the text I can copy from my post on Reddit.

Tested on:8/1/2013 11:47:37 AM
Score:13451
Average Framerate:121.502
Performance:Extremely High -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

thats 13.4k


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Your card did not score better than a Titan. You're comparing your 7970 @1080p score against my Titan 1440p score.
> 
> Let me post my results, cant screencap on my work computer but I have the text I can copy from my post on Reddit.
> 
> Tested on:8/1/2013 11:47:37 AM
> Score:13451
> Average Framerate:121.502
> Performance:Extremely High -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> thats 13.4k


Oh I see, resolution does make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Oh I see, resolution does make a HUGE difference.


yeah it really does. You take about a 30% hit with a 1440p monitor compared to a 1080p with the same card.

Im finally off work, here are my results from 1440p everything maxed out but MSAA only x4 as I dont need x16 with a 1440p monitor.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:8/1/2013 3:12:20 PM
Score:9515
Average Framerate:83.537
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 2560x1440
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Custom
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x4
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 8 Pro with Media Center 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_gdr.130531-1504)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
16293.352MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN(VRAM 4095 MB) 9.18.0013.2641


----------



## kx11

i7-3960 @ 4.4GHz--- GTX 780 Sli ---Score:21167


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> yeah it really does. You take about a 30% hit with a 1440p monitor compared to a 1080p with the same card.
> 
> Im finally off work, here are my results from 1440p everything maxed out but MSAA only x4 as I dont need x16 with a 1440p monitor.
> 
> *snip*


You're confusing AA with anisotropic filtering, the benchmark uses FXAA not MSAA.

Also, for many people that will be posting here, a new benchmark was released today which yelds quite a bit higher score than the old one, so you can't compare a score from the new one with the score of the old one.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i7-3960 @ 4.4GHz--- GTX 780 Sli ---Score:21167


Now THAT's a sexy score, not that 120+ constant fps are really necessary, unless you are going stereoscopic 3D


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> You're confusing AA with anisotropic filtering, the benchmark uses FXAA not MSAA.
> 
> Also, for many people that will be posting here, a new benchmark was released today which yelds quite a bit higher score than the old one, so you can't compare a score from the new one with the score of the old one.


I downloaded the last one, probably that's why i had way higher scores than a GTX 670


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> You're confusing AA with anisotropic filtering, the benchmark uses FXAA not MSAA.
> 
> Also, for many people that will be posting here, a new benchmark was released today which yelds quite a bit higher score than the old one, so you can't compare a score from the new one with the score of the old one.


I meant to say Anisotropic filtering lol, not sure why I put MSAA. Yeah I saw it had a setting for both AA and anisotropic filtering. I turned the AF down to 4x due to the increased pixel count on my screen. I dont really know the difference between, FXAA, MSAA or AF but ive heard you dont really need those very high when you have a 1440p monitor. Oh well.


----------



## kx11

turn the shadows down or disable them and try again

i turn those on for screenshots only


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Now THAT's a sexy score, not that 120+ constant fps are really necessary, unless you are going stereoscopic 3D


I thought they haven't implemented SLI in the game yet? How did he get 21k score with 780s SLI?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I thought they haven't implemented SLI in the game yet? How did he get 21k score with 780s SLI?


because SLi is working with the game









even CF is working too , but i think SLi scaling is better somehow


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> because SLi is working with the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even CF is working too , but i think SLi scaling is better somehow


They must have just enabled it with this benchmark, because up until now SLI wasnt supported.


----------



## dainfamous

How do you enable SLI?

I check my MSI Afterburner while program is running and only one of my cards appears to being used.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dainfamous*
> 
> How do you enable SLI?
> 
> I check my MSI Afterburner while program is running and only one of my cards appears to being used.


manage 3d seting> add the benchmark


----------



## dainfamous

Thanks,

I managed 13514 on

2500k @ 4.5ghz

and SLI'd GTX 470 @800 core / 1710 mem

This was at 1920x1080p Maximum


----------



## Evtron

3770K @ 4.6Ghz & a single GTX780

1920x1080p Maximum although I'll definitely be playing on 1440p


----------



## Sodalink

Lenovo Y500

i7 3630QM 2.4
650m SLI
8GB of RAM

I was hoping for a bit, better. Not bad though


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBahamut*
> 
> Your veing CPU limited. It seems AMD CPUs are struggling in this game, but Intel ones seem to fairmuch better. I'm going to try it on a Q6600 later to see how well an older Intel holds up, but my 2700k has no issues.
> 
> I play at 2560*1440 on the maximum preset. I average 45-55FPS with the lowest really being about 40FPS, even in towns and during FATEs. This is with a i7 2700k @ 3.9GHz and a single radeon 6970. GPU load is always 99%.


I should really play this beta, the first hour bored the hell out of me and I'm now scared to play it lol


----------



## tru94533

On the beta forums people are getting 32k for 2 way sli titan. I am only getting 23.5k for TRI-SLI lol *** mate?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> On the beta forums people are getting 32k for 2 way sli titan. I am only getting 23.5k for TRI-SLI lol *** mate?


Dayum they got SLI running now?
Might just pickup another card this august


----------



## tru94533

See that's the thing a 680 gtx is beating 780 gtx and titan score that makes no sense.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> See that's the thing a 680 gtx is beating 780 gtx and titan score that makes no sense.


I believe there's a weird bug where if you minimize the bench while it runs you get massive boost. I think I saw someone go from like 18k to like 26k or something on same rig, so I'm not trusting some of those scores.


----------



## konawolv

FX 8350 4.5 ghz
radeon 7950
16 gb 1600 ram

Yay AMD!


----------



## Continus

One of the things that surprises me is that this new benchmark takes up to 4 gigs of Vram. And wow, this is a very optimized benchmark, I no longer have to OC my GTX Titan to get this number, I'm gonna try it OC'ed just for the lol's


----------



## Continus

Not bad, not bad at all I'm impressed. All I did was OC my Titan +120 MHz (total 1084 MHz)


also did anybody see the summoner / EGI in this screen shot


----------



## konawolv

Updated a little bit. I OCed my 7950 by 100 MHz and scratched 10k. nice to see that my 7950 (of all things) is my bottleneck. hhmmm I wonder how high I could push this in xfire??
this is what happens when games are multithreaded


----------



## konawolv

I think we needs to get some more 8350 testing in here to see how it stacks against the 3770k and the 3820+. im optimistic!


----------



## Junkboy

Just refreshed the beta forums bench thread an I have to say for the first 4 pages most benchs are legit past that 5-10 or so maybe half are legit and everyone else is cheating...... In page six someone was trying pass off a 27k score as a single gtx 670, when 7950/70/670/680 are all around the 10-13k mark and Titans are 13-15k. So yeah, everyone disregard scores that seem even a bit too high ex 7950 1000/1500 scoring 11k and changed is too high for those clocks sothey probably alt tabbed for a second and two and tabbed back without realizing their scores would be boosted.

Thanks to Scrubbs from the forums who made a perfect example.

Legit


Non-Legit


His specs are
i7 4770k @ 4.5 GHz
Single GTX780
16GB RAM
Samsung 840 Pro SSD.

Source but you need beta forum access to view.

So yeah no one worry about comparing scores to the beta test forums.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konawolv*
> 
> I think we needs to get some more 8350 testing in here to see how it stacks against the 3770k and the 3820+. im optimistic!


From the looks of it the bench is nearly ALL gpu so I doubt we'll see too much of a difference.


----------



## tru94533

Lol thanks i kinda ko my ax1200 so can't bwnch until I get another


----------



## metalrulz

9122 score with maximum settings 1920x1080 current pc build


----------



## Continus

I'm not sure who else figured this out, but the character you create is used in the benchmark after you create the character, even in the preselected clothes. Just thought I'd mention this.


----------



## WolfssFang

http://s169.photobucket.com/user/dragonman14/media/Games/ffbench.png.html


----------



## lemniscate

I wonder if my score is normal... I got around 19-20k with i7 3820 (4.2 GHz) and 2x GTX 780 SLI (stock).


----------



## Evtron

I'm hoping that SLI will be supported by the game at re-launch and not just the benchmark.


----------



## John Shepard

Cpu is at 4.2Ghz
GPU is at 1346Mhz/7308Mhz
http://img543.imageshack.us/i/7qe3.jpg/


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> I wonder if my score is normal... I got around 19-20k with i7 3820 (4.2 GHz) and 2x GTX 780 SLI (stock).


I saw someone in beta forum get 23k with two 780's, so while i can't say its norm, its a slight bit lower.
He had a 4770 2x780's

I'm getting about 17,400 with two Gtx 670's :s


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I should really play this beta, the first hour bored the hell out of me and I'm now scared to play it lol


Forget the first hour, be patient, it pays off. It is amazing after you get into it.

I'm the type of person who like the lore and story so settle down, get some snacks out and enjoy the game after those few hours. But honestly even if you aren't into that it gets good regardless. Skip it and then get into it after, they really did a good job though walking you through the mechanics even if it seems slow,pays off later.
It really is fantastic i'll tell you that. !


----------



## John Shepard

Oh i forgot there's way to cheat too,just minimize the game as soon as the benchmark starts.
Here i did it for the lulz:
http://img853.imageshack.us/i/4h1j.jpg/


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusPrime*
> 
> Forget the first hour, be patient, it pays off. It is amazing after you get into it.
> 
> I'm the type of person who like the lore and story so settle down, get some snacks out and enjoy the game after those few hours.
> It really is fantastic i'll tell you that. !


Agreed. You cannot base this game on the first hour. They are trying to update anyone who "never" played the 1.0. Your slammed with alot of information. However a short while later you're in full swing! Gets better and better.


----------



## tuanming

Q9950 @4GHz
GTX 580 3GB Lightning Extreme [stock]
2x2GB DDR2 @1180


----------



## lacrossewacker

Why does this benchmark keep popping up? It's such an ugly benchmark..


----------



## darkwizard

What's up guys,

testing with the latest AMD 13.8 gave me 1k worth of boost

i7 3770k @4.5
Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 at 1250mhz and memory running at 1700mhz

Full screen, not alt-tabbing ran 3 times just to get the bench accurate


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> What's up guys,
> 
> testing with the latest AMD 13.8 gave me 1k worth of boost
> 
> i7 3770k @4.5
> Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 at 1250mhz and memory running at 1700mhz
> 
> Full screen, not alt-tabbing ran 3 times just to get the bench accurate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very impressive!!! That's Titan/780 "non stock stock" levels


----------



## alexp247365

Are those of you with Titans getting in the 13k's with a single Titan? 13.5k was my score with SLI titans. 14.5k was with tri SLI titans.

I am thinking the demo is not SLI optimized, or something is wrong with my setup.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Are those of you with Titans getting in the 13k's with a single Titan? 13.5k was my score with SLI titans. 14.5k was with tri SLI titans.
> 
> I am thinking the demo is not SLI optimized, or something is wrong with my setup.


Check your bridge or settings/drivers, also what kind of OC do you have on that sucker? My old Titan was doing 1150 on the core pretty easily and would probably score in the 15kish range. Most Titan's I've seen get 14-15kish but Ive seen a few bad clockers get in the 13k's across FFXIVRealm, OCN, Beta forums, Ect. But yeah SLI is definitely working, try donwloading the newsest benchmark inc ase you're still running the old one which doesn't work with SLI

http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/index.html For newest benchmark with character creation.

This link only has some of the beta forum users and seems like most of the legit ones but should give you a decent averages of what others users can get.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ao70YcZoNX_zdHpER085M1hXOW0yeFF5a3ZtQmI0TkE&toomany=true#gid=0


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Are those of you with Titans getting in the 13k's with a single Titan? 13.5k was my score with SLI titans. 14.5k was with tri SLI titans.
> 
> I am thinking the demo is not SLI optimized, or something is wrong with my setup.


Try latest drivers, i think they enable SLI for the bench from what i read on the beta forum thread.


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Very impressive!!! That's Titan/780 "non stock stock" levels


yeah, thanks man, I tried running the bench at 1310mhz at core, but i got lower scores, before 13.8 i was able to get higher scores at that OC, I'm gonna push it harder later on today and see what's up, I don't think i can hit 14k though.


----------



## alexp247365

running the cards at 1124 core with a +150 boost on the memory using the newest bench. CPU is a 4770k at 4.5.

If I understand correctly, one titan is getting 13-15k. What are sli titans getting in this benchmark? I think I was using 320.49 driver to test last night, as that gave me good framerates in sli during Beta 3.

I'll see if the new driver does anything different tonight.


----------



## tru94533

Alex sli Titan should be 21k and tri sli is 23k+ hope that helps


----------



## EniGma1987

What Nvidia drivers should be used to get proper SLI performance? Or do we not have that yet? I see people talking about Titan SLI with this so I assume we should, but my GTX670 gets around 10,500 points by itself. enabling SLI of them gets 12,500-13,000 only. That is some pretty terrible SLI scaling.


----------



## alexp247365

Thanks Tru.

Guess i need to reformat windows and start over.


----------



## alexp247365

tried the newest beta drivers.. no luck.

Some caveats :

I'm using Nv surround, and the demo in 1920x1080 windowed mode.

I'll test 2/3 card configs in full screen 3240 x 1920 to see if the full screen mode is what makes the difference.

There appears to be no difference in window mode.


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> tried the newest beta drivers.. no luck.
> 
> Some caveats :
> 
> I'm using Nv surround, and the demo in 1920x1080 windowed mode.
> 
> I'll test 2/3 card configs in full screen 3240 x 1920 to see if the full screen mode is what makes the difference.
> 
> There appears to be no difference in window mode.


Mmmm... I don't know what would be causing your issue, did you get the latest bench? The one that lets you create your own character? That's the bench with the SLI enabled, I just have a single 670 on my spare system so I can't test SLI. Try single monitor setup maybe that helps. Good luck man


----------



## tru94533

Alex post your full system and score and I can help you figure it out


----------



## tru94533

Enigma you should be getting around 15000


----------



## Blindsay

I only get 16171 with my 3x 7950s :/


----------



## alexp247365

For some reason, SLI doesn't seem to work in windowed mode. I disconnected 2 screens so that all 3 cards were powering 1 1080p monitor. Running the demo full screen gave these results :

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:8/2/2013 9:15:09 PM
Score:24120
Average Framerate:242.370
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x16
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.130318-1532)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz < overclocked to 4.5GhHz
16325.379MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN(VRAM 1647 MB) 9.18.0013.2641 < X 3 cards

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.

I think I should be ok to run in surround full screen. Now that I know the issue.. some testing in window'd full resolution versus full resolution should be a good indicator that sli is working.

Thank you for all that offered help.


----------



## alexp247365

So I just ran 2 cards and got roughly the same score. It doesn't seem like 3 way sli is working yet? Can anyone else confirm?

With 2 cards :

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:8/2/2013 11:47:16 PM
Score:23879
Average Framerate:234.799
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.


----------



## tru94533

At which clock on those Titan, andi have only done 3 way with 24k at 1080p, sli does require full screen for this benchmark. I got the 24k running at 1136mhz as of now it may not be completely opt for triple sli.


----------



## Seijuro808

2500K @4.7Ghz
GTX 770 @ 1256 Boost clock / 1969 Memory Clock

Huge jump from the February benchmark score of 8661.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:8/1/2013 7:11:47 AM
Score:12348
Average Framerate:112.478
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.


----------



## rony07

My scores on the new benchmark with i7 3770K at 4.2GHz and GTX 660ti SLI OC 1280MHz core/1750MHz memory:

1080p Max:



1440p Max:



So glad they got SLI working.


----------



## CRosko42

delete


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone getting more than 22-24K scores are cheating with the ALT-TAB. Shame the benchmark is so easy to manipulate, defeats the purpose of a benchmark.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> Enigma you should be getting around 15000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> For some reason, SLI doesn't seem to work in windowed mode.


That would be my problem then. I always run it in Window because if I run fullscreen then my score has always dropped around 2,000 points vs what I get in Windowed mode with a single card. I will run it fullscreen with SLI and see if that helps me out.

The reason I think my score drops a lot in fullscreen is because I use a Yamakasi 2B overclocked to 140Hz refresh rate, this does not have a scaler inside it so I do scaling of images on the GPU itself which is better for input lag anyway. This scaling the GPU has to calculate is probably what causes my 2K score drop.


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> That would be my problem then. I always run it in Window because if I run fullscreen then my score has always dropped around 2,000 points vs what I get in Windowed mode with a single card. I will run it fullscreen with SLI and see if that helps me out.
> 
> The reason I think my score drops a lot in fullscreen is because I use a Yamakasi 2B overclocked to 140Hz refresh rate, this does not have a scaler inside it so I do scaling of images on the GPU itself which is better for input lag anyway. This scaling the GPU has to calculate is probably what causes my 2K score drop.


That may be the problem but also are you running at 2560 x 1440 or 1080p? Set your refresh rate back to default and see what you get.


----------



## alexp247365

most people are using 1080p as a comparison. I had to window 1080p as I'm using portrait surround 1080p x 3. It wasn't until i only had one monitor attached and used full screen that the numbers seemed to fall more in line with what people were saying.

The difference between 2 titan vs 3 titan was 8 fps and about 300 points.. could have easily been a slightly different clock on my cards as the cause.

Hope this helps others that may be having issues. If anyone figures out how to get window'd sli working, let use know please.


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> most people are using 1080p as a comparison. I had to window 1080p as I'm using portrait surround 1080p x 3. It wasn't until i only had one monitor attached and used full screen that the numbers seemed to fall more in line with what people were saying.
> 
> The difference between 2 titan vs 3 titan was 8 fps and about 300 points.. could have easily been a slightly different clock on my cards as the cause.
> 
> Hope this helps others that may be having issues. If anyone figures out how to get window'd sli working, let use know please.


Just wondering on my part but why do you need it to be windowed sli?


----------



## CallsignVega

SLI work's in windowed mode. This benchmark is CPU limited in most scenes, hence why 3-way SLI won't be much higher than 2-way SLI.


----------



## tru94533

I thought a 3960x wouldn't be limiting the GPU guess I was wrong. hmm


----------



## Mike395

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone getting more than 22-24K scores are cheating with the ALT-TAB. Shame the benchmark is so easy to manipulate, defeats the purpose of a benchmark.


A benchmark is meant to give an idea of how the game will run on your system, is it not? There's no point in trying to "cheat" it if you're using it for its intended purpose.


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike395*
> 
> A benchmark is meant to give an idea of how the game will run on your system, is it not? There's no point in trying to "cheat" it if you're using it for its intended purpose.


Epeen is a disease my friend. and I 23-24k is realistic with triple titan


----------



## alexp247365

if 23-24k is realistic with three titans.. how did i achieve the that score with 2? If you happen to have three titans, pull one out and retest. 3 cards does not improve performance over two.

Also, windowed 1080p on surround display does not give me the same the score as full screen 1080p on one monitor. There is a huge difference in scores. I will retest now to verify.

Edit : Not even close to that score in windowed mode on nv-surround.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> SLI work's in windowed mode. This benchmark is CPU limited in most scenes, hence why 3-way SLI won't be much higher than 2-way SLI.


yeah I was running MSI AB and watching gpu usage when I ran it on my 7950s. it was using all 3 but I didn't see the usage go above 70%


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> I thought a 3960x wouldn't be limiting the GPU guess I was wrong. hmm


Most games are still single threaded, so having more cores won't matter. For those still inquiring why 3-way GPU isn't much faster than 2-way GPU in this benchmark, I will restate that this benchmark is only 1080P and CPU limited. Just watch your GPU utilization during the benchmark, it will be well below max most of the time. This is your CPU struggling to keep up.


----------



## EniGma1987

This is what I get now with GTX 670 SLI:

Windowed mode (always gives less score in new benchmark, gave better than fullscreen score in old benchmark)


Fullscreen mode:


----------



## FallenFaux

7950 @ 1150/1250
3770k @ 4.9Ghz


----------



## driftstang

just ran it on my spare rig and got a 6959 with stock-clocked 955 and 560ti. pretty good optimizations as i scored around 5600 with my 960t at 4.0 on the old benchmark.


----------



## tru94533

so i got my 1440 x 3 finally and testing to see what I would get at maximum lol


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> so i got my 1440 x 3 finally and testing to see what I would get at maximum lol


9800 is still pretty good for 7680x1440 resolution


----------



## tru94533

lol I think the surround 1440p is a bad idea...my face feels like it's been cooking need to invest in some in room AC.


----------



## rony07

I just wanted to post my results with the latest benchmark on GTX 660ti in SLI. Cards are overclocked to 1280 core/1750 memory, and I wanted to show the effect of the processor speed. Processor is a 3770K.

4.2GHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1080p:

1440p:




4.5GHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1080p:

1440p:




So the benchmark is obviously processor bound in some scenes, as GPU usage in SLI would drop below 100%. However, as you can see, a 300MHz overclock only netted a few hundred points at each resolution.


----------



## konawolv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Source but you need beta forum access to view.
> 
> So yeah no one worry about comparing scores to the beta test forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks of it the bench is nearly ALL gpu so I doubt we'll see too much of a difference.


That is most likely because it seems to be truly multi threaded. I would still like to see a comparison


----------



## konawolv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> 
> 
> 7950 @ 1150/1250
> 3770k @ 4.9Ghz


im going to OC my 7950 around there and see what my results are. I am running an fx 8350 @ 4.5 ghz. \ challenge accepted


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konawolv*
> 
> That is most likely because it seems to be truly multi threaded. I would still like to see a comparison


Sort of. Only 2 cores see really high usage on my computer, other cores jump around between 20-40% usage. I benched it on a 3570K and FX-6300 and saw the same behavior with only 2 cores being heavily loaded on both processors.


----------



## The-Real-Link

It looks like from the old version of this benchmark that they've improved the GPU use a bit and added some new effects. It's I'd say, 95% the same as the classic one but optimized better since the game is wrapping up beta.

I think I'm good.
Did max at 1920x1200. Didn't experiment with Medium yet.

Oh and just like RE6 benchmark, this one keeps going if you tab out so we have to take the #s for what they're worth on honesty. It'd make sense again that I'm scoring better due to the closeness to launch.

Edit. Just did pre-set Max options, full screen.



Compare this to the old version of the same benchmark where I was getting about 9K points and it's quite noticable in that they've done some engine improvements.

Well that or they're renaming the benchmark. The old was titled "Exploration". This is "Character Creation" but the content is almost identical.


----------



## alexp247365

Vega, why do you say the benchmark is only 1080p? You can run it at whatever full-screen resolution you'd like.

E.g.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:8/6/2013 7:39:33 PM
Score:7172
Average Framerate:57.454
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 3240x1920 <

Screen Mode: Full Screen <

Graphics Presets: Maximum


----------



## CallsignVega

I mean that really the only results people will compare are 1080P since 3240x1920 or similar resolutions are pretty rare.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I mean that really the only results people will compare are 1080P since 3240x1920 or similar resolutions are pretty rare.


Actually it is 1080p (1920x1080) for 16:9 aspect ratio and 1200p (1920x1200) for 16:10. Both those resolutions are now the actual majority, after those the rest is way lower percentage. But yes. To compare, those would be the correct choices.


----------



## mrawesome421

*Single HIS 7850 2 GB IceQ X - 1150 Core/1400 vRam/1.15 volts*



Fullscreen works fine.


----------



## Dyaems

wow 2.6gb for a benchmark test? this is impossible for me to test =(


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> wow 2.6gb for a benchmark test? this is impossible for me to test =(


It's worth it, cool benchmark .


----------



## EniGma1987

My new score with 3570K @ 4.7GHz and dual GTX 670's in SLI. Video proof showing no cheating was done in the run will follow as soon as I upload the vid:



Video proof:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jiXPO-VlYQ


----------



## tru94533

Impressive score for a pair of 670s


----------



## Deeya

Here is my score with a single 7970 @ 1050/1500

@1080p


and here it is @1440p


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> My new score with 3570K @ 4.7GHz and dual GTX 670's in SLI. Video proof showing no cheating was done in the run will follow as soon as I upload the vid:
> 
> 
> 
> Video proof:
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jiXPO-VlYQ


Btw how did you get such a great boost from 16000 to 21000


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> My new score with 3570K @ 4.7GHz and dual GTX 670's in SLI. Video proof showing no cheating was done in the run will follow as soon as I upload the vid:
> 
> 
> 
> Video proof:
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jiXPO-VlYQ


I have to say, testing showed that the 2500k overclocked to a 3570k OC'd was negligible, but from what i see now its quite a bit !

I've seen people on the Beta forums with 3570k's and 670's get a MUCH better score than me.

I'm running SLI 670's as well and the BEST i could get was 17,000 with 4.8ghz !

Just saying.. I might pick one up since i'm not willing to do a full upgrade until after Haswell.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> Btw how did you get such a great boost from 16000 to 21000


IDK. Just happened that way after delidding and adding a bit more MHz. I was surprised myself but running it 3 times always yielded between 21,500 - 21,900 points so it isnt just some fluke run that went crazy. Scaling was TERRIBLE before with SLI, only 25% performance increase over single card. Now it is closer to 90% scaling, so not sure what changed cause I didnt install a new driver. Maybe something was just messed up before and now it is all fixed. The only real change was that I did the de-lid and cleared CMOS data.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusPrime*
> 
> Just saying.. I might pick one up since i'm not willing to do a full upgrade until after Haswell.


Eh. Its just a benchmark score. I doubt there should really be that much difference in game unless you are trying to push for 120fps. Capping at 60Hz for normal monitors and anyone who scores in the "Extremely high" zone should run right about the same during gameplay.


----------



## marduke83

I can't get SLi to work with this at all.. I'm still on 314.22, do I need to update to the latest drivers for SLi to work? I've tried windowed mode etc and nothing changed..


----------



## yarly

sli gtx 660 ti core 1254mhz mem 3725mhz


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> I can't get SLi to work with this at all.. I'm still on 314.22, do I need to update to the latest drivers for SLi to work? I've tried windowed mode etc and nothing changed..


I believe you need 320.49 or newer for SLI to work in FFXIV ARR benchmark


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> I believe you need 320.49 or newer for SLI to work in FFXIV ARR benchmark


ok cheers.


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Eh. Its just a benchmark score. I doubt there should really be that much difference in game unless you are trying to push for 120fps. Capping at 60Hz for normal monitors and anyone who scores in the "Extremely high" zone should run right about the same during gameplay.


Very true you are right, but each 1k more in score REALLY changes the fluidity of the game over 1080p.
I should clarify that 60 fps locked @ 1080p is pretty easy to achieve and perfectly fine.

@ 2560x1440 although i was getting quite a bit more jitters when only one 670 was being used in phase 3,
I was getting consistant 40-55ish. I truned V-Sync Off so @ 1080p i was getting 100+ i think, and the difference is huge.
(FPS can definitely be seen regartdless of monitor HZ)
Obviously the SLI will clear things up but that extra score really makes a difference.

Hard overclocks and higher bench scores definitely translated to in-game fluidity.
So although i agree with you, the chip does a slight bit more than some may expect but still negligible in most cases.


----------



## llChaosll

Wow, looks like the new bench is much more optimized like you guys said.
On a single 7870 GHZ 2GB overclocked, I got a 6200 on the old bench. On this one I get a awesome 9038! Sweet!


----------



## Roaches

Heres my SLI score from yesterday, both GPU on stock clocks....CPU clocked at 4.4Ghz


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's worth it, cool benchmark .


i see. but i think they only have direct download for it when I checked the website. I cant leave my computer on for 2-3 days for this


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's worth it, cool benchmark .


i see. but i think they only have direct download for it when I checked the website. I cant leave my computer on for 2-3 days for this


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i see. but i think they only have direct download for it when I checked the website. I cant leave my computer on for 2-3 days for this


lol wuh? 2 days?


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i see. but i think they only have direct download for it when I checked the website. I cant leave my computer on for 2-3 days for this


lol wuh? 2 days?


----------



## Kynes

60FPS Frame Cap


No Frame Cap


No Frame Cap Fullscreen


----------



## YP5 Toronto

1920x1080, Full, max settings


----------



## ivoryg37

Ran 1920x1080 and 2560x1440


----------



## tru94533

Dude try 7680 x 1440 lol moogles look huges


----------



## Zyro71

Score:6179
Average Framerate:52.535
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1680x1050
Screen Mode: Borderless Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum

AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series(VRAM 1024MB) 8.17.0010.1234

Desktop plays this with no problem at all.

Score:4024
Average Framerate:34.052
Performance:High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1280x720
Screen Mode: Windowed
Graphics Presets: Standard (Laptop)

AMD Radeon HD 7640G(VRAM 4048 MB) 8.17.0010.1234

With my laptop things went out of hand, and actually i didnt notice the framerate drop on it.
I should say that it does perform well and its kinda funny, the test says to run on standard, but also after finishing stardard it says to run on high, so i dunno, i should retest both to see.
EDIT:now for fullscreen results


both at natives now.
Dunno why, but i should of tried this earlier.
Also i may have to rebenchmark the laptop because i forgot i have a frame limiter on it.


----------



## darkwizard

This is my latest bench with 13.8b2 drivers

I7 3770k @4.6

Asus Matrix 7970 Platinum at 1310mhz


----------



## jase-2

late to the party, but here are my results at 2560x1440 and 1920x1080


----------



## Durquavian

Here is mine with Maximum preset @ 1920/1080

Tested on:8/20/2013 10:13:47 PM
Score:*9630*
Average Framerate:93.526
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum

With:

FX 8350 @ 4.8ghz 2640NB 2880HT
1600 ram 7-9-8-20-26 1T
XFX 7770x2 1150/1450 (voltage locked) 13.8b2 driver


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, can someone help me out please?
I don't know why this is happening but maybe someone has the same problem or can help out.
Would greatly appreciate it!

Anyway, when I got the new character creation bench, I ran the bench & got a 3K increase on my score.
I have the same drivers, same benchmark and I wanted to run the bench for fun just to see the animations & for some reason when I run it now, I'm getting a measly 4800?

Game is really lagging. I don't get it & it's getting me extremely frustrated.









I already removed drivers, used the old ones, used the new ones etc & same thing.
First time I run it, I get the 9k+ score, when I run it again right after I get barely 5K.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Forsakenfire

Can a mod please move this? I made it over half a year ago, it's not really news.


----------



## llChaosll

Ok Nvm all, I found out what the problem was.









Thanks!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

So I did some pre 13.8 Beta 2 driver runs, and a Post install run.....

All runs were at 2560x1440 with Custom settings on a 7970 and 7970 XFire

*Pre 13.8 Beta 2:*

Single GPU: 9101 avg 78.01 FPS

Crossfire: 8602 avg ~60 FPS

Yes, it actually scored LESS with Crossfire enabled than a Single GPU. I ran it a few times and yea....

*Post 13.8 Beta 2*

No real change on single GPU

Crossfire: 13298 avg 137.74 FPS

A massive change in performance with the latest drivers, it also cleared up the horrible micro-stuttering that was going on with the previous release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenfire*
> 
> Can a mod please move this? I made it over half a year ago, it's not really news.


The benchmark was very recently updated, and the thread is still active, why move it?


----------



## neurotix

Here's my results with sig rig.

My monitor is a single ASUS V236H (Evo monitor) and my resolution is 1920x1080 but for some reason the settings has no option for 1080p. I can pick 1680x1080 or 1900x1200 but in either windowed or fullscreen mode 1920x1080 doesn't show up. So I just ran it at 1900x1200 windowed.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Here's my results with sig rig.
> 
> My monitor is a single ASUS V236H (Evo monitor) and my resolution is 1920x1080 but for some reason the settings has no option for 1080p. I can pick 1680x1080 or 1900x1200 but in either windowed or fullscreen mode 1920x1080 doesn't show up. So I just ran it at 1900x1200 windowed.


You are using the much older version of the benchmark, need to upgrade it and the score will probably be much better and you will probably have your resolution options fixed.


----------



## SirWaWa

the newest version supports SLI and runs much much better
also in that version you can create your own character which will show up during the benchmark as you created it


----------



## gatornation240

Got a 13K score the other day, I'll post it when I get home.

edit: found it


----------



## MasterGamma12




----------



## neurotix

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## PiOfPie

Die Neue. The 'dozer is at 4.1, 7870 XT is at stock. Drivers are 13.8b2.

This is with the forced microcode update from Bulldozer Conditioner. For those curious, the benchmark result was the same with the other conditioner options enabled and disabled. Good to know Realm Reborn isn't coded with x87.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiOfPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Die Neue. The 'dozer is at 4.1, 7870 XT is at stock. Drivers are 13.8b2.
> 
> This is with the forced microcode update from Bulldozer Conditioner. For those curious, the benchmark result was the same with the other conditioner options enabled and disabled. Good to know Realm Reborn isn't coded with x87.


Your avatar


----------



## ClamBumped

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:8/31/2013 7:30:04 PM
Score:13030
Average Framerate:118.020
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Custom
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Disabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Enabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x16
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Disabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 4.0Ghz
8 Gigs 1600 ddr3 ram dual channel
EVGA GTX 660 Ti SC (1200 gpu clock) 2gig


----------



## Drogdar

A very surprising 7000 on max @1920x1080 with stock clocks... rig in sig


----------



## Azusachan

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:9/12/2013 6:12:57 PM
Score:3271
Average Framerate:26.468
Performance:Fairly High
-Capable of running the game on default settings. Consider switching to a higher resolution depending on performance.

Screen Size: 5760x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Custom
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Enabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x16
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled


----------



## BilboBongHead

Hey guys new to the forum, got some time off work so decided to play this game... I'm not clued up on OC'ing but this is the score I got any ideas on how I could improve it ?

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:17/09/2013 08:23:51
Score:8783
Average Framerate:74.025
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x16
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
12237.613MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti(VRAM 4042 MB) 9.18.0013.2049

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://eu.finalfantasyxiv.com/?lang=uk
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## tubnotub1

Signature Rig. Quite a bit better than my original run which is on page one of this thread.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:9/20/2013 12:07:43 AM
*Score:15770*
Average Framerate:148.105
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x16
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
16351.141MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(VRAM 4048 MB) 9.18.0013.2680

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.

Tweet
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_na #FFXIV Score:15770 1920x1080 Maximum Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580


----------



## Pesmerrga

Wooohooo!! Over 11k on a video card that came out in November 2010 that I got on eBay for $150..




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Character Creation)
Tested on:10/11/2013 11:59:30 PM
Score:11030
Average Framerate:96.914
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x16
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130708-1532)
AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
32669.570MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(VRAM 4048 MB) 9.18.0013.3140

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.

Tweet
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_na #FFXIV Score:11030 1920x1080 Maximum AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580


----------



## Revolution996

Just chucked mine up...



Pretty good for an old girl..









Revo.


----------



## Revolution996

And again, at full screen, not windowed full screen.


----------



## yawa

Thing I'm really blown away by with this game is optimization. Most MMO's are horrible at this, and generally run poorly no matter your specs.

Case in point, Guild Wars 2 consistently cripples my set up and brings my frame rates into the single digits while sitting at 60% GPU usage even whenmy FX-8350 is at 5.0 Ghz.

FFXIV on the other hand, in four hours of play, has not once dropped below 60fps, including runing into owns and huge zergs going after fates, with everything maxed at 1080p.

Color me impressed. Who else is playing btw? I would love to join up with you guys.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Thing I'm really blown away by with this game is optimization. Most MMO's are horrible at this, and generally run poorly no matter your specs.
> 
> Case in point, Guild Wars 2 consistently cripples my set up and brings my frame rates into the single digits while sitting at 60% GPU usage even whenmy FX-8350 is at 5.0 Ghz.
> 
> FFXIV on the other hand, in four hours of play, has not once dropped below 60fps, including runing into owns and huge zergs going after fates, with everything maxed at 1080p.
> 
> Color me impressed. Who else is playing btw? I would love to join up with you guys.


There is a thread for players. I am interested somewhat in this game as well. ESO may disappoint me, so tryin to have a backup game if you will.


----------



## beaujob

Running two GTX780. Worth every penny just because of the score it posted.. lol


----------



## davidelite10

I'm thinking about quiting WoW and switching over to FFXIV, played FFXI for ages.
Should I do it?
I wish it had pvp, it MIGHT be a deal breaker for me though since I've fell in love with MMO pvp since Aion/WoW.


----------



## conzilla

Getting pvp in december with patch 2.1. The game is good i recommend it to anyone. Have a group on farie if anyone is intrested.


----------



## huhh

1090T at 4.1ghz, MSI 7970 @ 1300/1700
Running highest settings.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> It doesn't look particularly impressive. Some of the animations looked like they were lifted from some much older game. And yeah, no fullscreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score:
> GPUs were running stock.


Your out of your mind. It's the best looking mmorpg to date by a pretty nice margin.

Fwiw 4680x2560 on maximum 12000 not at home for a SS but 4 titans overclocked on air to 1150/7500 and a 4770k at 4.7


----------



## klepp0906

And full screen is a check box on the display tab in settings last I checked. Lose a lot by running windowed for a reason that is beyond my understanding


----------



## daffy.duck

7870XT @ 1150-1500


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone getting more than 22-24K scores are cheating with the ALT-TAB. Shame the benchmark is so easy to manipulate, defeats the purpose of a benchmark.


I dunno I get 27k at. 1080p but 4680 x 2560 I went from getting 10k my first few runs to 4k now. Can't figure out the problem but I think it's due to sli not working in surround or something. On one screen that sli indicator displays but on 3 no luck regardless of resolution.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> Just wondering on my part but why do you need it to be windowed sli?


Sli seems to be working fine windowed. It's sli in surround where I'm having issue. I'm afraid to reformat and install the game and have the issue translate there. I built this rig to run ffxiv tri monitor and 35fps isn't acceptable for 4 titans at any resolution imo


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> if 23-24k is realistic with three titans.. how did i achieve the that score with 2? If you happen to have three titans, pull one out and retest. 3 cards does not improve performance over two.
> 
> Also, windowed 1080p on surround display does not give me the same the score as full screen 1080p on one monitor. There is a huge difference in scores. I will retest now to verify.
> 
> Edit : Not even close to that score in windowed mode on nv-surround.


This


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey all, can someone help me out please?
> I don't know why this is happening but maybe someone has the same problem or can help out.
> Would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Anyway, when I got the new character creation bench, I ran the bench & got a 3K increase on my score.
> I have the same drivers, same benchmark and I wanted to run the bench for fun just to see the animations & for some reason when I run it now, I'm getting a measly 4800?
> 
> Game is really lagging. I don't get it & it's getting me extremely frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already removed drivers, used the old ones, used the new ones etc & same thing.
> First time I run it, I get the 9k+ score, when I run it again right after I get barely 5K.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sounds like what's happening with me. Are u using sli or surround by chsnce? If I use surround I am getting 12500 with 4 titans with a reso of 2560x1440. Before whatever happened that is causing this (I assume sli isn't working because that's roughly a single titan score) not to mention when it wasn't an issue I was getting 12000 at 4680x2560 which is now 4100.

Must fix before I play and id certainly like to start


----------



## Jack Mac

i5 3570K and a R9 290, I must say, my system did pretty well.


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Sli seems to be working fine windowed. It's sli in surround where I'm having issue. I'm afraid to reformat and install the game and have the issue translate there. I built this rig to run ffxiv tri monitor and 35fps isn't acceptable for 4 titans at any resolution imo


I noticed that in the game if I move from 2560 x 1440 in windowed by maximizing it I would get like 30 frames now if i go into the game setting itself and change it to 7880 x 1440 it would then be full windowed and works just fine with 80 frames keep in mind I only have 3 titans. Try this out and tell me if it works.


----------



## dzyvette

i7 930 @ 4.2ghz
2x 7970 CF @ 1100/1500

2560x1440
Maximum settings @ full screen mode


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

High as my TV would go...and that *IS* my everyday OC *24/7*


----------



## JetEnduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> 
> 
> i7 930 @ 4.2ghz
> 2x 7970 CF @ 1100/1500
> 
> 2560x1440
> Maximum settings @ full screen mode


Totally unrelated... Is that rocketdock you're using to achieve that look?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> I noticed that in the game if I move from 2560 x 1440 in windowed by maximizing it I would get like 30 frames now if i go into the game setting itself and change it to 7880 x 1440 it would then be full windowed and works just fine with 80 frames keep in mind I only have 3 titans. Try this out and tell me if it works.


god bless you for replying. I have gotten to the point of wondering if I have my monitors wired wrong or something. Was about to try super old drivers... also about to try NV inspector (apparently it still has the SLI mode settings that aren't available in control panel any longer)

It has to be the game right? I mean my SLI works in everything else ive tried thus far in surround , but when I try FFXIV benchmark its no dice unless I change to single monitor.

Do you have any suggestions for making it work in the benchmark? Sounds like your using 3 1440p like me , and if your getting 80 than as much as I was almost convinced I imagined the higher score/framerate, you are proof its not just me! However you are proof their are ways to fix it as well.

Im just having trouble understanding why its spontaneous and what is causing it. The VAST VAST majority of the time it doesn't work, but once in awhile it will surprise me. The only way I can get it consisntely working is by changing it from Surround to Maximum 3d in SLI settings which obviously turns off my surround displays (but keeps 4xSLI)

Late in my frustration I realized their was an SLI indicator in the control panel which has helped me ensure/discern when it is and isn't working so atleast now when it does decide to work, performance aside - ill know it.

Anyone else with any suggestinos and/or especially anyone else running sli+ with surround monitors, please feel free! You would make my weekend!!

FWIW if anyone is curious 4100 on maximum with a TITAN @ 1137/7000 and a 4770k @ 4600. Resolution is 4680x2560.


----------



## phenom01

Awwww I have the Collectors edition of FF14 vanilla and it came with a Authenticator and I cant find it







...was gonna give the game a go.

*edit* Jesus nm found it but trying to log into this crap is way to complicated.

Now if only I could play w/o having pay again.


----------



## tru94533

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> god bless you for replying. I have gotten to the point of wondering if I have my monitors wired wrong or something. Was about to try super old drivers... also about to try NV inspector (apparently it still has the SLI mode settings that aren't available in control panel any longer)
> 
> It has to be the game right? I mean my SLI works in everything else ive tried thus far in surround , but when I try FFXIV benchmark its no dice unless I change to single monitor.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for making it work in the benchmark? Sounds like your using 3 1440p like me , and if your getting 80 than as much as I was almost convinced I imagined the higher score/framerate, you are proof its not just me! However you are proof their are ways to fix it as well.
> 
> Im just having trouble understanding why its spontaneous and what is causing it. The VAST VAST majority of the time it doesn't work, but once in awhile it will surprise me. The only way I can get it consisntely working is by changing it from Surround to Maximum 3d in SLI settings which obviously turns off my surround displays (but keeps 4xSLI)
> 
> Late in my frustration I realized their was an SLI indicator in the control panel which has helped me ensure/discern when it is and isn't working so atleast now when it does decide to work, performance aside - ill know it.
> 
> Anyone else with any suggestinos and/or especially anyone else running sli+ with surround monitors, please feel free! You would make my weekend!!
> 
> FWIW if anyone is curious 4100 on maximum with a TITAN @ 1137/7000 and a 4770k @ 4600. Resolution is 4680x2560.


It is in the game yes. I do run x3 1440 like you. I have taken a screenshot here just for you to see the Frame rate with x3 titan I am guessing your x4 would smoke mine easily.

This is windowed at the start not in game yet.



This is in game full screen up.


had to resize due to file size.


----------



## p00ter71

Tested on:12/21/2013 6:23:57 PM
Score:8632
Average Framerate:73.382
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Windowed
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Enable HDR rendering and improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Real-time Reflections : High
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing) : FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality : High
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Self : Display
-Other NPCs : Display
Shadow Quality
-Use low-detail models on shadows. (LOD) : Disabled
-Shadow Resolution : High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading : Best
-Shadow Softening : Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering : x16
Movement Physics
-Self : Full
-Other NPCs : Full
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : Strong
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
16326.301MB
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series(VRAM 4095 MB) 8.17.0010.1230

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> It is in the game yes. I do run x3 1440 like you. I have taken a screenshot here just for you to see the Frame rate with x3 titan I am guessing your x4 would smoke mine easily.
> 
> This is windowed at the start not in game yet.
> 
> 
> 
> This is in game full screen up.
> 
> 
> had to resize due to file size.


can you please test with the benchmark for me? If its not too much trouble? Let me know your score and if you don't mind turning on the SLI indicator, letting me know if that displays in the benchmark for you and in the game?

Those few things will help me tremendously







Take your time but if at all possible <3


----------



## tru94533

benchmark has always gave me random off chart score so I can tell you right now it's not going to work right lol. My sli indicator is on surround for all of this.


----------



## dzyvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JetEnduro*
> 
> Totally unrelated... Is that rocketdock you're using to achieve that look?


It is called Nexus Dock.

http://www.winstep.net/nexus.asp


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> benchmark has always gave me random off chart score so I can tell you right now it's not going to work right lol. My sli indicator is on surround for all of this.


well thanks for your insight. Im positive it has something to do with surround and SLI not working atleast for the benchmark. im downloading the game now to test it out and see.

I tried th ebenchmark on 1 monitor and the SLi indicator shows up so I know it should show up if SLI is working. I disabled tri monitior with the benchmark open and set to 4680x2560 and so it displayed a 3rd of the screen on one monitor and showed it as well... so its not the resolution, purely has something to do with the benchmark and surround with SLI.

if the game works with SLI ill be able to let it go







If not ill probably have to go back to wow which blows but im not gonna play ffxiv at 30fps on a 6500 machine, not gonna happen


----------



## tru94533

What's your spec this game is a cpu relatd to I think


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> benchmark has always gave me random off chart score so I can tell you right now it's not going to work right lol. My sli indicator is on surround for all of this.


you should know that this benchmark doesn't equal the actual game performance , they updated the game last week and now it performs a lot better , you just need a fast enough CPU to handle the action


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you should know that this benchmark doesn't equal the actual game performance , they updated the game last week and now it performs a lot better , you just need a fast enough CPU to handle the action


really odd that for some reason SLI isn't working in surround for me. (it does on everything else of course!)

is their any way to force it? I have tried everything from drivers to differnet resolutions to game settings to changing the SLI rendering options in Nvinspector. I'm stupefied and neeed a fix









I had hoped that if it didn't work in bench it might work in the game. While I don't like my pc not functioning for ANYTHING, If It meant me being able to finally start playing ffxiv, I could see past it. Unfortunatley no dice in game means no playing till I fix.

Right now my options being run at ~30fps w/ 1 titan or toss my 2 side monitors and run at a ton more fps than I need w/ 4 and a single monitor.

neither remotely appealing. Im going to go one step further and see if it has something to do w/ the fact im in portrait vs landscape, althought I doubt it. It literally works in everything else just the way my pc is which leads me to believe that its something specifically with that game.

I guess finding out if its the ffxiv client or NVidia's drivers is second on my list, as then I know where to take my bishing. After several rma's and months of waiting + dialing in my OC's to play... im hit with this. Priceless! lol. By the time I get to play this rig is going to be going obsolete


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you should know that this benchmark doesn't equal the actual game performance , they updated the game last week and now it performs a lot better , you just need a fast enough CPU to handle the action


and yea im just interested so I can compare. For example, your score with 3 titans being dramatically higher than mine with 4 while pushing the same amount of pixels would b just one more line of assurance I have a problem. At first I thought me scoring higher was just a glitch but now I know that not to be the case. I'd imagine/assume your score on maximum @ your reso "should" be about 8-10k

If you get an opportunity and want to help a brother out


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> really odd that for some reason SLI isn't working in surround for me. (it does on everything else of course!)
> 
> is their any way to force it? I have tried everything from drivers to differnet resolutions to game settings to changing the SLI rendering options in Nvinspector. I'm stupefied and neeed a fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped that if it didn't work in bench it might work in the game. While I don't like my pc not functioning for ANYTHING, If It meant me being able to finally start playing ffxiv, I could see past it. Unfortunatley no dice in game means no playing till I fix.
> 
> Right now my options being run at ~30fps w/ 1 titan or toss my 2 side monitors and run at a ton more fps than I need w/ 4 and a single monitor.
> 
> neither remotely appealing. Im going to go one step further and see if it has something to do w/ the fact im in portrait vs landscape, althought I doubt it. It literally works in everything else just the way my pc is which leads me to believe that its something specifically with that game.
> 
> I guess finding out if its the ffxiv client or NVidia's drivers is second on my list, as then I know where to take my bishing. After several rma's and months of waiting + dialing in my OC's to play... im hit with this. Priceless! lol. By the time I get to play this rig is going to be going obsolete


the only thing i can tell you about SLi is trying these bits in Nvidia inspector 0x02C08005

i tried the SGSSAA bits and it worked but the performance hit is big @ 4xsgssaa


----------



## Dhalmel

Didn't expect to this this thread still being bumped, this build of the benchmark reflects on the release build.

The actual current client build runs even better.


----------



## neurotix

Sapphire R9 270X @ 1250/1500mhz.


----------



## Andrew LB

I finally got around to testing out the new benchmark and my GTX 680 2gb + i7-860 (yes, the first i7) running 1920x1200 fullscreen with everything maxed out, i got 10461 and 94.4fps. After reading some of this thread I was under the impression that my CPU wasn't going to have the juice to pull such high frame rates. Guess i was wrong.


----------



## neurotix

R9 290 Tri-X @ 1200/1500mhz


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> R9 290 Tri-X @ 1200/1500mhz


That is just mean man. I REALLY WANT ONE.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That is just mean man. I REALLY WANT ONE.


Card does 1200/1500mhz with +168mv and 50% power limit. Real voltage seems to be around 1.25v. I've tried overclocking it higher using +200mv in Trixx but I get artifacts in Valley at anything over 1215mhz. RAM seems fine at 1550mhz but 1600mhz crashes Valley. Even still, 1200mhz is better than a lot of people get and the performance is great.

About the only game this card doesn't max out in Eyefinity at 5760x1080 is Crysis 3/Far Cry 3. I have to turn post processing options to medium in Crysis to get a decent framerate. If I put them to very high, my fps gets cut in half, but I can't tell a difference in image quality anyway. Average fps seems to be about 55, the lowest I've seen it go in some areas is 45 in Crysis 3. I can max out games like Just Cause 2, Bulletstorm, Unreal Tournament 3, Skyrim, Torchlight 2 and others and never be below 60 fps.

I'm very happy with my card and plan to get an identical one for Crossfire in a few months after I save up from mining. Also, the cooler is very good, never seen it pass 68C in any game with 100% fans.

I love this card, but for only a few hundred dollars more you can get a 780ti which outperforms it a great deal when overclocked on 1.5v. The best I've done in Valley is 69 fps and I see some 780ti owners getting 90+ fps overclocked... I'm sure if any of them ran this FFXIV benchmark the score would be much higher than mine.


----------



## Red1

Here is my score @ 1440p Maximum settings

i7 4770K @4.5Ghz & GTX780 Classified

1440p


and 1080p


----------



## Red1

BTW does anyone know if there's a difference in performance between Win 8.1 and Win 7? I'm running Win 8.1 Pro 64--bit


----------



## p00ter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> BTW does anyone know if there's a difference in performance between Win 8.1 and Win 7? I'm running Win 8.1 Pro 64--bit


I believe its a DX9 game so I doubt if there is a difference.


----------



## PiOfPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p00ter71*
> 
> I believe its a DX9 game so I doubt if there is a difference.


DX9 for now, AFAIK, but there are rumors that it might get a native 64-bit executable and/or a DX11 upgrade sometime within the reasonably near future.


----------



## Toan




----------



## neurotix




----------



## damric




----------



## neurotix

Excellent score damric


----------



## Frankzro

Why won't this thread die !? -_-


----------



## damric

Seems like a rather well optimized dx 9 title. Oddly enough it thinks I have 4GB VRAM???


----------



## Xinoxide

Keeping the thread alive. :]


----------



## tuanming

Specs:
Intel Core i7 4770K OC'ed at 4.6GHz cache ratio 43
EVGA GTX 780 Ti 3GB 1006/1750 (stock)
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB DDR3 2666MHz
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 512GB
Noctua NH-U14S w/Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Premium
Asus Maximus VI Hero LGA 1150 Z87


----------



## tuanming

Specs:
Intel Core i7 4770K OC'ed at 4.6GHz cache ratio 43
Asus R9 290X 4GB 1050/1350 (stock)
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB DDR3 2666MHz
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 512GB
Noctua NH-U14S w/Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Premium
Asus Maximus VI Hero LGA 1150 Z87


----------



## TheReciever

It seems like its just a benchmark thread which can be done in a regular thread which already exists...


----------

